# Canon 7D Mark II Owners first thoughts



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 28, 2014)

This time tomorrow (5pm GMT) I will have the 7D Mark II in my hands, I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread for 7D Mark II owners (okay I am starting this to distract myself from the wait as well). 

What do you like? What do you dislike?
What would you add or subtract?
What will be your primary use for the camera?
Any photographic examples?
Or if you wish a picture of you with your 7D Mark II

;D


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, great idea. This thread will have a lot of followers!


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 28, 2014)

That should help us late receivers knowing what you early receivers have discovered. Makes waiting the extra 2 days, at least, more interesting. ???


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 28, 2014)

Also maybe this thread can be used to raise questions that reviews have not yet answered. I know I always prefer reading an owners opinion than a brands/publications.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 28, 2014)

Next 24hrs will be long... :

Look forward to hear and see CR members feedbacks.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 28, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Next 24hrs will be long... :
> 
> Look forward to hear and see CR members feedbacks.


+ 1000


----------



## Northbird (Oct 28, 2014)

Looking forward to reading those first impressions.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 28, 2014)

Got mine already.....battery on charge.



Craig Burrows said:


> This time tomorrow (5pm GMT) I will have the 7D Mark II in my hands, I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread for 7D Mark II owners (okay I am starting this to distract myself from the wait as well).
> 
> What do you like? What do you dislike?
> What would you add or subtract?
> ...


----------



## Northbird (Oct 28, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Got mine already.....battery on charge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats, first delivery I've heard of. Interested in hearing about your experience, particularly with high ISO shots.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 28, 2014)

Northbird said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine already.....battery on charge.
> ...


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 28, 2014)

...tried to get info on Sigma 150-600 availability too but they genuinely have no idea when they will have one. I offered to pay today but they declined although suggested that they hope to have one next month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zim (Oct 28, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Got mine already.....battery on charge.




Is it charged yet ;D


----------



## Act444 (Oct 28, 2014)

Waiting to hear the feedback from the early adopters...will be picking one up at some point, could be a couple weeks or a couple months...


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 28, 2014)

QUOTE: "I picked it up from a dealer today but was told that I mustn't post any images etc until 30th"

What? no posting images - is it a felony if you do?  


Far as charging -- any LP-E6 will work, the new battery is backward compatible, and a standard LP-E6 will work as well if you have one. The new LP-E6n battery is supposed to be 'stronger', but when you read the specs, it's like a few percent longer, not a lot ... and about $20 more expensive at B&H and Adorama -- some other places (Canon) list it higher, as much as $99. Old = 1800 ... New = 1846 (?) or something - didn't look it up again.

I'd expect the older model to last just fine, unless one runs a lot of video -- but for stills, should run you all day unless you 10 fsp all over the place ...


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 28, 2014)

zim said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine already.....battery on charge.
> ...



Yes but it's pitch black in the UK and there are limits to the high ISO performance ;D


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 28, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> QUOTE: "I picked it up from a dealer today but was told that I mustn't post any images etc until 30th"
> 
> What? no posting images - is it a felony if you do?
> 
> ...



Let's see what happens in the daylight tomorrow ;D


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 28, 2014)

Excellent idea....can't wait to read you guys experience since I'm not getting mine until the end of November.


----------



## DWM (Oct 28, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > canon1dxman said:
> ...


Don't you have light switches in the UK? Here in the USA we can turn on lights and I would be looking for a fly or spider on the wall or anything to try it out on.


----------



## zim (Oct 28, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > canon1dxman said:
> ...



Moons out


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah - if I had it sitting on my table, I'd sure turn on a light, hook up a flash, light a match ... but it would NOT be idle for that first few minutes.

When my 7D arrived (a while ago) the first thing I shot was the ceiling fan -- and a few paintings on the wall because -- like the UK (Unlike Alaska) -- it gets dark at night here in Florida too.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 28, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> Yeah - if I had it sitting on my table, I'd sure turn on a light, hook up a flash, light a match ... but it would NOT be idle for that first few minutes.
> 
> When my 7D arrived (a while ago) the first thing I shot was the ceiling fan -- and a few paintings on the wall because -- like the UK (Unlike Alaska) -- it gets dark at night here in Florida too.



It'll be in use in the morning for sure!


----------



## westr70 (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't believe I've already looked at this thread twice....


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 28, 2014)

LUCKY WHOMEVER GET THEM WED-THURS
im hoping B&H gives me miracle thurs-friday ay least here in nyc area ugh i hate pre-orders there annoying and take away from real shooters and etc


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it daylight yet?
This is worse than Christmas Eve as a kid.


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 29, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> Yeah - if I had it sitting on my table, I'd sure turn on a light, hook up a flash, light a match ... but it would NOT be idle for that first few minutes.
> 
> When my 7D arrived (a while ago) the first thing I shot was the ceiling fan -- and a few paintings on the wall because -- like the UK (Unlike Alaska) -- it gets dark at night here in Florida too.



I should have put smileys on this one ... didn't mean anything negative by it ...  Good luck with your new one.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 29, 2014)

If you go to Fred Miranda Canon forum,someone already picked up theirs and shot a few photos before it got dark! 
I couldn't wait any longer...lol!


----------



## digigal (Oct 29, 2014)

The camera store in Berkeley called today to tell me that my 7D MKII was in and I could pick it up today but since I had just come from SFO after a 1 mo trip to Mongolia and Japan I decided to wait until tomorrow. I've got a 7D battery already charged and waiting. It will probably take me a while to figure out the optimal focus settings since I'm so used to the 7D's focus options and know what situations I like to use the individual options. I don't look forward to going thru all the submenus to setting the tracking speed, rear button focus, etc, etc. Would appreciate any tips anyone discovers as they set theirs up.
Catherine


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 29, 2014)

Camera arrived 9am (UK time) eight hours earlier than I had been told. It is not unboxed but must have been on a cold truck all night so I am letting it warm to room temperature while I charge a battery. 

My first concern was the AF selector lever, I had read it could be knocked accidentally. Personally I think I will be using it as I do not think an accidental knock could happen easily. 

Cloudy outside but I will be going out to see how well it works.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 29, 2014)

Seems this thread will become highly populated and viewed pretty darn soon, so I better write some gibberish to get into the loop. Not buying, but curious on what will be said and found...


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 29, 2014)

A photo of my 7DmkII 

What are the first settings you plan to change? I turned the "beep" off first then set it to shoot only RAW.

My first photo was of a white orchid against a cream background indoors. All settings were on auto, ISO came out at 6400, F5.6 1/400, while it is a shot my 5Dmk3 could take with acceptable noise the 7Dmk2 could not cut it. However this is not my camera for low light I just wanted to see how it coped. 

Using a Komputer Bay CF 128GB 1066x UDMA7 card I shot 28 RAW pictures before the buffer hiccuped. The battery is now flat but I have a second charging, when that is done I will head out to take some action shots.


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> A photo of my 7DmkII
> 
> What are the first settings you plan to change? I turned the "beep" off first then set it to shoot only RAW.
> 
> ...


Applause!
Can you post the pcitures later on?


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes if I can get my other jobs out of the way I will post a couple of comparison shots from the 7Dmk2 & 5Dmk3. First I am heading down to the river for some action shots.


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> Yes if I can get my other jobs out of the way I will post a couple of comparison shots from the 7Dmk2 & 5Dmk3. First I am heading down to the river for some action shots.



I like you signature


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 29, 2014)

BH updated their website to say that 7D2 would start shipping after Oct 30th to orders will begin shipping Oct 30th. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 29, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> A photo of my 7DmkII
> 
> What are the first settings you plan to change? I turned the "beep" off first then set it to shoot only RAW.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## zim (Oct 29, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> A photo of my 7DmkII
> 
> What are the first settings you plan to change? I turned the "beep" off first then set it to shoot only RAW.
> 
> ...



Arrrgghhh... I'm at work can't get on to flicker, thanks for posting though will enjoy tonight

Regards


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 29, 2014)

DWM said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



I think we need to cut the UK photographers some slack. It is tough metering in Gaslight.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 29, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> DWM said:
> 
> 
> > canon1dxman said:
> ...



Not for the 7D Mark II. It has the anti flicker feature.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 29, 2014)

After all the hype and waiting. I wonder if it will be worth it. Only bought my 7D last year so I doubt I'll be upgrading anytime soon (although I do yearn for the ISO performance of a 5D...).


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 29, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> After all the hype and waiting. I wonder if it will be worth it. Only bought my 7D last year so I doubt I'll be upgrading anytime soon (although I do yearn for the ISO performance of a 5D...).



Then you should be all set on this one... If you want the ISO performance of a 5D, you'll have to buy a 5D.

I believe the 7D2 will have improved high ISO and will be very usable at ISO 1600 (maybe 3200) but won't be a replacement for full frame in very low light. (disclosure: I ordered a 7D2, so I think it will be well worth it)


----------



## Pelai65 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello

I am also waiting my new camera, but I guess that it takes few more weeks to get it here in Finland  We are too far from main markets...

But I have been wondering when Adobe will launch new update for Lightroom and how to make all adjustment until that? Any experience about speed of Adobe?

DPP is a little bit limited...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2014)

Pelai65 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am also waiting my new camera, but I guess that it takes few more weeks to get it here in Finland  We are too far from main markets...
> 
> ...


 
Adobe will probably first release a beta version in 2-3 weeks, followed by a revision when the bugs are resolved a few weeks later. They tend to lump multiple cameras together in a upgrade.

In the meantime, you can convert files to tiff using DPP, and then work on them in Photoshop / Lightroom, or convert to DNG. CR2 files are tiff files with lossless compression plus some unique Canon indicators that code the camera settings so that DPP understands them, so by converting to a tiff file, you are not losing quality, just uncompressing and stripping the unique Canon data.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pelai65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...



What program could you use to convert the 7DII CR2 to DNG? I thought DPP dropped this support? Is there an alternative conversion software already available... or am I mistaken? Thanks.


----------



## KBStudio (Oct 29, 2014)

Adobe has not updated DNG converter either. So the only way, as of last week, to convert RAW 7DMII files is in DPP. Hopefully others will be available shortly, by Friday?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > After all the hype and waiting. I wonder if it will be worth it. Only bought my 7D last year so I doubt I'll be upgrading anytime soon (although I do yearn for the ISO performance of a 5D...).
> ...


It should have the ISO performance of a 5D.... or even a bit better...

Now a 5DIII.... that's a different story!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 29, 2014)

Pelai65 said:


> But I have been wondering when Adobe will launch new update for Lightroom and how to make all adjustment until that? Any experience about speed of Adobe?



One more reason why I don't like to buy camera models as soon as they are released.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 29, 2014)

Not the most successful afternoon. Weather is horrible and dark, the camera was fine using my EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM but for the lens rebate I had purchased the EF70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM which struggled to focus during low light action shots. However the camera handled well. Adobe Lightroom, Photoshop have not yet been updated and I only shoot in RAW. I could install the Canon software but seeing as I will not be using it I will wait for Adobe to update.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 29, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> Not the most successful afternoon. Weather is horrible and dark, the camera was fine using my EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM but for the lens rebate I had purchased the EF70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM which struggled to focus during low light action shots. However the camera handled well.



How much "struggling" because during the winter I shoot indoor Karate and Tae Kwon Do tournaments.
Getting ready to purchase the Canon 24-70mm f/4L or 16-35mm f/4.oL in a few weeks before the 7D Mark II. 
Depending on what the early adopters say about it if it not much of difference from the 7D.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 29, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> Craig Burrows said:
> 
> 
> > Not the most successful afternoon. Weather is horrible and dark, the camera was fine using my EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM but for the lens rebate I had purchased the EF70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM which struggled to focus during low light action shots. However the camera handled well.
> ...



The 70-200mm 2.8 I would use for evening shoots or indoor however the 70-300mm f/4-5.6L I would only use for daytime use. Even in low light I was able to get good action shots using the 70-200mm, the test subject was a pigeon in flight which did not prove a challenge.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > dhr90 said:
> ...



Sorry Don, and thanks... that's what I assumed we were talking about. Should've clarified. 5DIII.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 29, 2014)

As I cannot edit my RAW action shots I have taken a JPG f2.8, 1/40, ISO 1600 in low light so you can see how it looks. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15660661512/ I took the same shot with my 5Dmk3 using the same lens and the 7D2 came out a touch better which surprised me.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 29, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> As I cannot edit my RAW action shots I have taken a JPG f2.8, 1/40, ISO 1600 in low light so you can see how it looks. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15660661512/ I took the same shot with my 5Dmk3 using the same lens and the 7D2 came out a touch better which surprised me.



Probably due to a better JPG engine in the 7D2.


----------



## ykn123 (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



Well i expect the 7DM2 to be a very nice cam having 10fps , great AF - the little brother of the 1DX in that respect - but do i really expect a better high ISO from an APS-C size sensor with 20Mps over a full frame sensor with 12 MPs (5D) - probably not - should i ?


----------



## ashley (Oct 29, 2014)

You know the thing about a watched kettle, the same is true for a watched battery charging 

Lovely camera, seems very quick. Had a little practice on my dogs and tried some high ISO. Saturday's looking sunny so I think I (and every other 7d2 owner in the UK) will be out that day taking photos !

Ashley


----------



## Tugela (Oct 29, 2014)

My first thought is to wait for the 7D3 ;D


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



Oops. I was talking about a 5DIII too. 

To be fair, if the 7DII is as it sounds at ISO 1600/3200/6400 then it would be good enough for 99% of the times that my 7D starts to suffer, meaning the 5DIII is only needed once or twice a year. If I had one though, it would be used almost exclusively, relegating the 7D apart from when I want the reach.

The solution is to win the lottery!


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

*New Canon 7D Mark 2 Owners Congrads: Post Ya Reviews & Impressions*

hey just wanted too say congrads too all the new 7D Mark 2 Owners u guys were lucky and wise too preorder early 
i was unfortunate and preordered semi-late and etc via Beach Camera in NJ and B&H NYC ugh??
B&H told me today i was so down the lait that i had too wait a week at best if not more for there NEXT shipment whuch i have no way of knowing when that will be
Beach camera gave me dates as early as OCT 16th which canon delayed then via phone calls BEACH camera gave me confusing answers and gave me the impression of not trusting thme so i cancel my order wit them via amazon
thne oct 22nd i preordered with B&H thinking they had ample supply but as i kinda figured they rather sell off all there preorder stock too TOURIST,FAKE-PHOTOGS and people that just want take good pics and have the newest gadgets, BUT HEY ITS THE HAND I WAS DEALTH BEING SLOW AND AFTER DEALING WITH iPHONE 6 MANIA GOIN ALL OVER NYC FOR 6+ iPHONE and getting it via starting a new line "sorry for the detour" but good luck and enjoy my last gasp too get the camera by at least next tuesday is goin back directly too AMAZON or BUYING STR8 FROM CANON WIT THE FASTEST SHIPPING THEY HAVE and playing the waiting game again 

PLEASE POST YA IMPRESSIONS OF THE CAMERA THE GOOD & THE BAD:


----------



## Eldar (Oct 30, 2014)

Where are the images?????

Until you post images I'll assume you're just looking for attention! We're on page 4 and still no images ...


----------



## tayassu (Oct 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Where are the images?????
> 
> Until you post images I'll assume you're just looking for attention! We're on page 4 and still no images ...



+1
If I had the 7DII in my hands right now, shooting is all I'd do!


----------



## gregorywood (Oct 30, 2014)

Jumping in so I can get notifications...I had no plan of buying this camera at this point in time, but my interest is growing. I'm anxious to hear comparisons of the autofocus between mk1/mk2 as well as the ISO performance and IQ. 

Congrats to all those anxious to get their new gear. It's a good feeling!

Greg


----------



## Scumbag (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my 7D Mark II, coming from an original 7D.

Some initial annoyances/thoughts:

When you switch it on, it is asking for the date/time. This is because the GPS is initially disabled. Once you turn on the GPS it should get the time.
I can't get the GPS working..... I turn it on and in the GPS Information Display I only see the compass heading. On the LCD there's a flashing GPS symbol. Strangely, when I turn off the camera, the GPS symbol is still flashing on the LCD. If I turn on the GPS logger, then also LOG shows on my LCD when I turn the camera off.
There's so many menu panels it's a bit hard to find your way around. The Info button usually describes the options in sufficient detail, however certain screens omit any details
Playback zoom control is so frustrating, because you cannot use the thumb buttons (AE lock & AF Point Selection) like on the 7D. You have to zoom using the magnifying glass button and then use the Main dial.
It is possible to configure the default magnification to actual pixels, and specifically centered on the focus point. Note that you can zoom in one click higher than 100% so your image looks unsharp - so that's going to be annoying.

Anyway, I'm about to start reading the PDF doco to find out what I missed.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 30, 2014)

Scumbag said:


> Got my 7D Mark II, coming from an original 7D.
> 
> Some initial annoyances/thoughts:
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## 404Nick (Oct 30, 2014)

Scumbag said:


> ...
> 
> Playback zoom control is so frustrating, because you cannot use the thumb buttons (AE lock & AF Point Selection) like on the 7D. You have to zoom using the magnifying glass button and then use the Main dial.
> ...



The same as on my 6D. This is so annoying and will not get better over time. Every time I use a 5D I feel liberated while reviewing images. Do the AE Lock & AF Point do anything on the 7d while watching images or is it just as silly as on the 6D (where the buttons would be completely free to do all the zooming I would want them too)...


----------



## Scumbag (Oct 30, 2014)

404Nick said:



> Scumbag said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



AE Lock cancels image playback, and locks exposure. The AF Point button does nothing. Of course the AF Point button was the one that you previously used to zoom into the image. In the Custom Controls section the AF Point button is omitted, you cannot override or tweak that button. There are 11 buttons you can override, so there's actually a space for a 12th.


----------



## Scumbag (Oct 30, 2014)

Scumbag said:


> Strangely, when I turn off the camera, the GPS symbol is still flashing on the LCD. If I turn on the GPS logger, then also LOG shows on my LCD when I turn the camera off.



Apparently that's completely normal. If you turn off the camera, the GPS is supposed to keep functioning and will chew up your battery.

Bit absurd it isn't an option. Maybe with the GPS logger you might want it active all the time, but otherwise it just doesn't make any sense.

(So that doesn't explain why I cannot get GPS working.)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

Scumbag said:


> If you turn off the camera, the GPS is supposed to keep functioning and will chew up your battery.



Really? That does not sound like a good thing. Didn't they have the same issue with the 6D?


----------



## Scumbag (Oct 30, 2014)

I did get the GPS working I had to stand outside for about 2-3 minutes before I got a fix (on a perfectly clear night). I did try outdoors before but only waited a minute. BTW my phone will get a GPS fix indoors.
I still haven't managed to get the time from the GPS. Trying to set the time actually causes the camera to report the GPS signal has dropped out.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

Kinda stynks when a cell phone's gps works faster than one built in to a fancy new camera.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Kinda stynks when a cell phone's gps works faster than one built in to a fancy new camera.



A cellphone would have assisted GPS where it would get information from the Network service provider to determine your position (that is the reason GPS on phones works even indoors). In the camera you don't have access to the cellphone network and it communicates exclusively with the satellites resulting in a bigger time window.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

That's good to know.


----------



## Scumbag (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, thanks for the explanation J.R.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

Here are some sample shots https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I was shooting in JPG only so just cropped the pictures. Some of these shots are below the standard I would normal post but I wanted you to get an idea of how the camera handles. You can check the EXIF data which is why I am posting to Flickr.

After seeing this thread this morning I saw the request for photos but none from yesterday were usable. I have a hide on the river Stour so I went down there despite rain being threatened. I have used the hide a few times hoping to get shots of otters (many people have told me that no otters live on the river), I have spotted them twice but never managed an acceptable shot. As I was setting up my 5Dmk3 I noticed movement in the reeds so grabbed my 7Dmk2 pointed it in the direction of the disturbance when suddenly an otter surfaced right at my feet. Using the Cannon 70-300mm L it was to close for me to focus. It disappeared so I ran down the river bank. Spotting the otter I held my finger down taking over 100 jpgs, that is when I realized I had not set RAW+JPG but just JPG, I quickly changed setting and am hopeful for the shots in RAW. Anyway thank you for demanding photos as I finally have proof otters live in Sudbury, Suffolk.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

Those are some nice shots. Looks like you made a good purchase.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Craig, I believe you have the camera 

Will be interesting to hear more about your experiences. I still don't have a confirmed delivery date.


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice pictures and proof of the existence of otters in that river. Looked sharp. I couldn't get the exif to display but that is probably my incompetence.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

Otters


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

The Canon 7Dmk2 matches my high expectations, however once again lenses make all the difference. My 70-200mm mk2 L works very well. My 70-300mm L focuses slower than I would like.

GPS has worked well and I had no problem setting it up. The 5Dmk3 is so similar in menus, buttons etc that I am enjoying the learning curve. Yes the number of menus can overwhelm you at first but you get used to them. 

So far the only other thing I have to complain about is the weather in England...


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm fascinated by your frame numbers; you haven't got to 9967 already have you ?


----------



## RocklandDragon (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm gonna try the 7D Mark II tomorrow for some football games and I hope it does well. It should.

I have it here today and will take some pics of some critters in the park, just to test it out and get used to it.

(Just a rental, though. If it works great, then my $ will belong to Canon for a while. The low light shots for a crop will be perfect for baseball. It was something that I had trouble with the original 7D and I shoot a lot of baseball and will do so again.)


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I'm fascinated by your frame numbers; you haven't got to 9967 already have you ?


 
;D Not quite. One of the first things I do is change how the pictures are named/numbered.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 30, 2014)

The weather may suck, Craig, but at least you have cute otters!


----------



## NancyP (Oct 30, 2014)

I am waiting for the hubbub to die down and for Kirk to make an 7D2-specific L bracket. No camera of mine goes bare. I just hate having to turn the head into the slot to take a simple portrait format shot. Admittedly, the 7D2 will need an L bracket less than my other cameras, because the 7D2 will most likely have the 400 f/5.6 and 180 f/3.5 on it 95% of the time, and those two lenses have tripod rings.


----------



## setterguy (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazon has promised delivery on or about Nov. 3rd. Slower than I would have liked;but very anxious to get this new camera.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> Otters


Nice pose....

What were the settings of the camera and how heavily was it cropped?


----------



## weixing (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,
Got it very late... manage to take a test shot at a cat @ iso 6400 using Tamron 150-600mm @ 150mm... hand held shot... Open directly from DPP 4 and take a screenshot at 100%... DPP default NR look quite good:






Have a nice day.


----------



## DonJunville (Oct 30, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Got it very late... manage to take a test shot at a cat @ iso 6400 using Tamron 150-600mm @ 150mm... hand held shot... Open directly from DPP 4 and take a screenshot at 100%... DPP default NR look quite good:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi weixing,

Congrats on the new camera. 

I'm thinking of getting a 7DII to replace my starter camera (600D) and I have the Tamron 150-600 too - I was wanting to know; how is the autofocus with this lens attached and how does this combo work for you so far?

Thanks for any reply,

Cheers again.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

whothafunk said:


> i dont want to be rude, but the above picture looks like s.hit. either it was high iso and extremely cropped, or you don't know how to properly use your equipment.



Thank you for your comment. I had thought I had explained adequately but obviously not.

I normally only shoot in RAW but because people wanted pictures I went out on a dark day to shoot in JPEG only. I normally edit in Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop, which do not yet support the camera and I was not expecting to take award winning photos. Pictures of this quality would not make my portfolio but then I would not be shooting JPEGS on a cloudy day if others in this thread had not asked for test pictures. Yes all the photos are heavily cropped, also the lens I am using is not ideal but I am testing that as well. I am not proud of these shots and they were not posted for bragging rights but to help the community here.

Please can I respectfully suggest that if you only want to view good shots maybe a thread about a new camera called "first thoughts" is not the best place. Wait a few weeks and maybe I will have some pictures up to your high standards. 

For those who have appreciated my small effort to get some quick shots for you, thank you.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Got it very late... manage to take a test shot at a cat @ iso 6400 using Tamron 150-600mm @ 150mm... hand held shot... Open directly from DPP 4 and take a screenshot at 100%... DPP default NR look quite good:
> 
> 
> ...



I am interested in how the Tamron lens works with the 7Dmk2 so thanks for posting.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> For those who have appreciated my small effort to get some quick shots for you, thank you.



And thank _you_! The effort is very much appreciated indeed.


----------



## rederic (Oct 30, 2014)

Famateur said:


> Craig Burrows said:
> 
> 
> > For those who have appreciated my small effort to get some quick shots for you, thank you.
> ...



Indeed, thank you very much I too appreciate your effort


----------



## allanP (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> Otters


Hi, 
is it a whole image or cut-out?

Thanks for your effort


----------



## ashley (Oct 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Where are the images?????
> 
> Until you post images I'll assume you're just looking for attention! We're on page 4 and still no images ...



You're quite right, we should put our pix up rather than just talk about it!

Here's one of mine




Used a Canon 70-200 f2.8 non-IS
ISO 6,400 at 1/60s
No post-processing and shot in JPG

Hope to get some daytime shots at the weekend

Ashley


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

allkar said:


> Craig Burrows said:
> 
> 
> > Otters
> ...



It was cropped but no post-processing.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 30, 2014)

rederic said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Burrows said:
> ...


Same here!


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> Here are some sample shots https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I was shooting in JPG only so just cropped the pictures. Some of these shots are below the standard I would normal post but I wanted you to get an idea of how the camera handles. You can check the EXIF data which is why I am posting to Flickr.
> 
> After seeing this thread this morning I saw the request for photos but none from yesterday were usable. I have a hide on the river Stour so I went down there despite rain being threatened. I have used the hide a few times hoping to get shots of otters (many people have told me that no otters live on the river), I have spotted them twice but never managed an acceptable shot. As I was setting up my 5Dmk3 I noticed movement in the reeds so grabbed my 7Dmk2 pointed it in the direction of the disturbance when suddenly an otter surfaced right at my feet. Using the Cannon 70-300mm L it was to close for me to focus. It disappeared so I ran down the river bank. Spotting the otter I held my finger down taking over 100 jpgs, that is when I realized I had not set RAW+JPG but just JPG, I quickly changed setting and am hopeful for the shots in RAW. Anyway thank you for demanding photos as I finally have proof otters live in Sudbury, Suffolk.



Thanks for the photos. How did the camera focus cope at tracking them as you followed them?

I may have to try heading up that way sometime to photograph some otters. Can't be any more of the wild goose chase that was deer watching at Hatfield forest last week, I saw nothing but squirrels all day.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 30, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Craig Burrows said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some sample shots https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I was shooting in JPG only so just cropped the pictures. Some of these shots are below the standard I would normal post but I wanted you to get an idea of how the camera handles. You can check the EXIF data which is why I am posting to Flickr.
> ...



Mine should arrive tomorrow.... and I probably will use it on a wild goose chase... there are about a thousand of them on the river at the end of the back yard....


----------



## FotoAwe (Oct 30, 2014)

Those are some nice looking photos being shared here, especially considering you've had the camera less than 24 hours. Thank and I look forward to seeing more prior to purchasing the 7D MKII for myself.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 30, 2014)

dhr90 said:


> Craig Burrows said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some sample shots https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ I was shooting in JPG only so just cropped the pictures. Some of these shots are below the standard I would normal post but I wanted you to get an idea of how the camera handles. You can check the EXIF data which is why I am posting to Flickr.
> ...



Focusing was only a problem in low light when using the 70-300, I had no problems using the 70-200 f2.8. I was very attached to my old 7D, I hope the mk2 will find a similar spot, it has lived up to my expectations so far. I wish I had some football games to shot but I am not accredited in the UK.

I spent days with my 5Dmk3 and old 7D waiting for the otters, today I had no thought of shooting them so did not even have the camera set for RAW+JPG, a mistake I now regret. When you have a camera you have to be ready, nature has a way of sticking its tongue out at any of us photographers who are not prepared.


----------



## allanP (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> It was cropped but no post-processing.





whothafunk said:


> ... although there was no mention on how much he cropped...


Exactly 



Craig Burrows said:


> ... Focusing was only a problem in low light when using the 70-300, I had no problems using the 70-200 f2.8. I was very attached to my old 7D, I hope the mk2 will find a similar spot, it has lived up to my expectations so far. I wish I had some football games to shot but I am not accredited in the UK.



Strange, I have no problems with 7d + 70-300L, even in low light.
I have also used 70-300L with Kenko 1.4x . Ok, only when there was sufficient light.
7dmk2 should function properly even at f8. Where were the problems with 7dmk2?
Which AF mode/sensor selection?


----------



## charlymann (Oct 30, 2014)

Here are four of the first shots from my CANON 7D Mark II at 3200, 4000, 5000, and 6400 taken in my my dark living room. These are all paintings hanging in the room that I often use to test ISO capability of different cameras. All are unprocessed JPEG, and my first impression is that they are almost as good as the 1DX I owned until recently. They are also better, I think, than ones I took with my SONY A6000. I am also impressed by the camera’s build and how quick it focuses. It blows away my 70D and the 7D I use to own.


----------



## digigal (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my 7DM2 yesterday and spent all evening trying to program the AF system for flying birds etc. Downloaded DPP 4.1 and shot some RAW test shots with higher ISO than I normally use. Shoot manual and used standard setting in DPP (never used program so unfamiliar with it). Transferred RAW file to PS and converted to highest JPG. Here's the link to the full size file--looks great to me for a ISO 4000 shot! I think the noise could be easily dealt with in post processing and a file like this could be printed. I would not have printed a ISO 4000 from my 7D
Catherine
http://www.pbase.com/mcat/image/158038187/large.jpeg


----------



## Runnerguy (Oct 30, 2014)

I picked up mine today with promo lens deal 399.99 for 24-70 f4L is .I have been playing with the 7d II with my 300 f 2.8 II with the 2x and the af is very fast no problems with Bif in crappy dim rainy weather.I am very happy so far with my new camera and for my wildlife purposes it fits well, just need the grip I wonder when they will come in.


----------



## RodS57 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks to all who posted pics. My camera shipped today so if I am really lucky I will have it before Nov 8th. Gonna be a long week.

Glade to see someone test the tamron 150-600 as I have one. I also have the 70-300L and have never had a problem focusing in low light. Keeping fingers crossed.

Keep the pictures coming. 

Rod


----------



## RodS57 (Oct 30, 2014)

digigal said:


> Got my 7DM2 yesterday and spent all evening trying to program the AF system for flying birds etc. Downloaded DPP 4.1 and shot some RAW test shots with higher ISO than I normally use. Shoot manual and used standard setting in DPP (never used program so unfamiliar with it). Transferred RAW file to PS and converted to highest JPG. Here's the link to the full size file--looks great to me for a ISO 4000 shot! I think the noise could be easily dealt with in post processing and a file like this could be printed. I would not have printed a ISO 4000 from my 7D
> Catherine
> http://www.pbase.com/mcat/image/158038187/large.jpeg



Hope to see some good advise on the AF setup as BIF was the primary reason for buying this camera.

Rod


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 30, 2014)

Scumbag said:


> Got my 7D Mark II, coming from an original 7D.
> 
> Some initial annoyances/thoughts:
> 
> ...



Just use the touch screen for zooming. Oh wait. Never mind. (LOL!) Okay, I'm bad. ;D


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > i dont want to be rude, but the above picture looks like s.hit. either it was high iso and extremely cropped, or you don't know how to properly use your equipment.
> ...



Your response is pretty much what I was thinking... quick JPG shots to show what folks were clamoring for, anything shot with the 7D2. Thanks for taking the time to post them (and risk criticism in the process).

Next time, just take a quick picture of your shoe or the dog's ass so it will be obvious that it's not your best work! (Unless you have a whole gallery of high quality shoe and dog's ass shots, then I apologize!) :


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 31, 2014)

charlymann said:


> Here are four of the first shots from my CANON 7D Mark II at 3200, 4000, 5000, and 6400 taken in my my dark living room. These are all paintings hanging in the room that I often use to test ISO capability of different cameras. All are unprocessed JPEG, and my first impression is that they are almost as good as the 1DX I owned until recently. They are also better, I think, than ones I took with my SONY A6000. I am also impressed by the camera’s build and how quick it focuses. It blows away my 70D and the 7D I use to own.


Welcome to CanonRumors. Thank you for sharing your test with us.  

I am very impressed with the quality of the noise (like film). It is the first APS-C camera that I could use ISO3200 without feeling desperate in the dark without flash.  ;D


----------



## weixing (Oct 31, 2014)

DonJunville said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi,
Only manage to have a quick test and compare to my 60D at center point, it's seem to be a bit faster at AI servo @600mm, but more "decisive". The real test will be on the weekend when I bring out for birding.

Anyway, like the AF selection level which can change the AF select mode very fast.

Have a nice day.


----------



## John Strung (Oct 31, 2014)

Is it my imagination, or is the ability to change the number of focus points no longer in the Quick Control Screen as it was on the original 7D?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 31, 2014)

got my 7D mark 2 today very happy still paying with it but here my questions
what are the best slider settings for say if i was shooting a fashion show with good lighting and runway
and or if i was on the sidelines of football game just shooting candids or players on the bench or coming off the field?


----------



## bob118 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> got my 7D mark 2 today very happy still paying with it but here my questions
> what are the best slider settings for say if i was shooting a fashion show with good lighting and runway
> and or if i was on the sidelines of football game just shooting candids or players on the bench or coming off the field?



For shooting the _Fashion Show Runway_ just use _this preset_ on the dial... 

I'm really being a stinker tonight... sorry! :


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 31, 2014)

bob118 said:


> I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.



I messed around with one at the expo for about twenty minutes, I like it but now I'm undecided after also playing with the Canon 5D Mark III. I'm getting ready to transition to karate/taekwondo tournaments indoors and the Canon rep said the 5D Mark III would be a better fit. :-\
I'm going back tomorrow..........


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> bob118 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.
> ...



In my limited experience shooting indoor sports I guess it boils down to what frame rate you want and if you need the extra reach that the crop will give you. The 5D3 will seem a bit slow compared to the 10fps of the 7D2. And if you need extra reach, adding a 1.4X TC to the 70-200/2.8 on the 5D3 slows it down a bit and narrows the gap of high ISO performance between the 7D2 crop without a TC at f/2.8 and the 5D3 at f/4 with the TC. I've read the threads about crop vs FF noise, etc and they make sense but at the end of the day, what works best for you as a photographer? Personally, I get tired of manually cropping FF images in post for the slight IQ difference the FF sensor might give me over the 70D or 7D2 crop sensor. In the end it will all work out, it just depends what you prefer. And the 7D2 is still a bit cheaper than the 5D3.


----------



## mkabi (Oct 31, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> bob118 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.
> ...



Tough call...
You need high frame rate and low light capabilities.
I would suggest a 1DX, but if its out of your price range...
You have to ask yourself... do you need high quality low light pictures with lesser pictures taken at the right time? Or slightly lower quality low light pictures with more pictures taken at the right time?


----------



## BubbaGumbo (Oct 31, 2014)

Also had the chance to try out the camera today at Expo Plus in NY. Even in the poor expo lighting the focus was quick to lock and stayed locked with all of the lens combo's I tried. That new 400 DO is light and sharp as a tack. My favorite Body/Lens combo of the day and I must have demo'd about a hundred. 

My only complaint regarding the 7D Mark ii was that, as configured, the viewfinder seemed distractingly busy. I believe those settings are highly customizable however. The combination of the smallish viewfinder and the wealth of info I found a bit distracting. Love the in-viewfinder level though. But my last crop camera was a 10D so not sure how this compares to the 7Dc. On the other hand, AF point coverage is excellent.

Can't speak to image quality but I can say from a handling perspective I would be very happy to have this as a crop body to supplement my full frame 5D's. I switched quickly back and forth with a 5D several times and the similarity of controls made the transition seamless. Barring any unexpected problems regarding High ISO IQ I expect I'll pick one up when the stocking sorts itself out.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 31, 2014)

bob118 said:


> I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.


I MIGHT BE THERE FIRDAY IF NOT SATURDAY 
the nyc halloween parade is friday from 5-9pm from 6th ave and spring st "canal street by the tunnel" too 14th st 
and union square GET SOME SHOT WHILE YA IN THE AREA
i just got mine today im so nervous too use it tommorrow  still getting used too it


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 31, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> bob118 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.
> ...



the nyc halloween parade is friday from 5-9pm form spring st/canal street area if u get ther early u cang get some good shoot b4 the sun goes down unless u have flash 
i will be at the expo saturday maybe too soak it all up and get tutored by the canon reps on how too use this camera to my needs


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 31, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > bob118 said:
> ...



Passing on the Halloween Parade, I have worked every weekend for the past two months. Taking a break carrying my camera gear around this weekend. But you have fun "figuring" out that new camera and when in doubt put it on the "green box".


----------



## centuaryseries (Oct 31, 2014)

Picked mine up an hour ago.

What do you dislike? 
So far the only thing I dislike is that it will take 2.5 
hours to charge the battery! On the plus side its 9:45pm
so it will be ready for use in the morning.

What will be your primary use for the camera?
Everything I take photographs of, mostly fast jets/aviation.


----------



## digigal (Oct 31, 2014)

So far I love the camera--very fast. My 70-200 EF f/2.8 IS II with the 2X TC focuses much faster and more accurately than with the 7D. I'm amazed in the noise improvement. Will take me a while to get used to the placement of the AF change buttons--I was so used to the 7D after using it for 5 yrs. Here's a couple of ISO 12800--yes, 12,800!! taken with the 70-200 + 2X on manual and dev with NO changes in DPP except adding the lens correction. It think they are pretty incredible for the ISO. They would have been so ugly before.


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Oct 31, 2014)

^ Those are fantastic shots! I can't wait to shoot some football when mine comes in. Seems like this camera is performing quite well in real life. You could of told me that those were taken with a 5DIII and I wouldn't have questioned it.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 31, 2014)

Agreed -- that looks pretty amazing. Am I understanding you correctly? These were processed from RAW in DPP with only lens correction and no additional noise reduction? These aren't out-of-camera JPEGs that have had in-camera noise reduction applied?


----------



## digigal (Oct 31, 2014)

Famateur said:


> Agreed -- that looks pretty amazing. Am I understanding you correctly? These were processed from RAW in DPP with only lens correction and no additional noise reduction? These aren't out-of-camera JPEGs that have had in-camera noise reduction applied?


I opened the RAW files in DPP 4.1 (which I downloaded today). It has a standard noise and sharpening setting in its opening settings like Lightroom and I left them on and didn't modify any of the other settings for contrast, clarity, etc, etc. No extra noise reduction was done in DPP and no additional noise reduction programs were run. The files can be converted to TIFFs in DPP and exported to Photoshop for additional modification. I then exported them from DPP as a JPEG to upload to the internet.
Catherine


----------



## dtaylor (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> Here's a couple of ISO 12800--yes, 12,800!! taken with the 70-200 + 2X on manual and dev with NO changes in DPP except adding the lens correction. It think they are pretty incredible for the ISO. They would have been so ugly before.



Clearly the 7D mark II has improved high ISO over the original 7D. By quite a bit it seems as 12,800 was completely unusable on the original.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed -- that looks pretty amazing. Am I understanding you correctly? These were processed from RAW in DPP with only lens correction and no additional noise reduction? These aren't out-of-camera JPEGs that have had in-camera noise reduction applied?
> ...



Most excellent. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> Got my 7DM2 yesterday and spent all evening trying to program the AF system for flying birds etc. Downloaded DPP 4.1 and shot some RAW test shots with higher ISO than I normally use. Shoot manual and used standard setting in DPP (never used program so unfamiliar with it). Transferred RAW file to PS and converted to highest JPG. Here's the link to the full size file--looks great to me for a ISO 4000 shot! I think the noise could be easily dealt with in post processing and a file like this could be printed. I would not have printed a ISO 4000 from my 7D
> Catherine
> http://www.pbase.com/mcat/image/158038187/large.jpeg



I ogled those two birds I found there, and the appearance of the noise in those shots - mighty darn nice, I must say! Perceived resolution goes down at those high ISOs, as expected, but I would say that they still maintain a lot of detail. Noise characteristics is overall pleasant, and with a film-like grain to it. Not much discolouration (One suspect cyan speck on the woodpeckers foot.), nor tendencies to banding.

Thanks for your effort and shots that looks very promising! If the 7D Mark II continues to deliver like that, I bet you will be one happy gal.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> So far I love the camera--very fast. My 70-200 EF f/2.8 IS II with the 2X TC focuses much faster and more accurately than with the 7D. I'm amazed in the noise improvement. Will take me a while to get used to the placement of the AF change buttons--I was so used to the 7D after using it for 5 yrs. Here's a couple of ISO 12800--yes, 12,800!! taken with the 70-200 + 2X on manual and dev with NO changes in DPP except adding the lens correction. It think they are pretty incredible for the ISO. They would have been so ugly before.



Are these 100% crops or are they the whole image resized down 3-4 times.


----------



## photennek (Oct 31, 2014)

AlanF said:


> digigal said:
> 
> 
> > So far I love the camera--very fast. My 70-200 EF f/2.8 IS II with the 2X TC focuses much faster and more accurately than with the 7D. I'm amazed in the noise improvement. Will take me a while to get used to the placement of the AF change buttons--I was so used to the 7D after using it for 5 yrs. Here's a couple of ISO 12800--yes, 12,800!! taken with the 70-200 + 2X on manual and dev with NO changes in DPP except adding the lens correction. It think they are pretty incredible for the ISO. They would have been so ugly before.
> ...



If you look DominoDude's previous reply, and click the link there, you get to see 100% size versions of these birds. The ones shown on this page were obviously resized down. (Edit: you have to navigate a bit there, but sure you'll find your way...)

And have to say, impressive quality.


----------



## tayassu (Oct 31, 2014)

I think Canon has really landed a homerun here... Image quality, AF, handling, everything comes together...
A true 7D


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 31, 2014)

404Nick said:


> Scumbag said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Same as 5D3, so the good news is that Canon finally uses now a unique interface on those cameras - even I'd preferred they layout of the old 7D, too. Sometimes this drove me mad when I switched between my 5D3 and 7D and pressed again the wrong buttons when I wanted a quick chimp.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> So far I love the camera--very fast. My 70-200 EF f/2.8 IS II with the 2X TC focuses much faster and more accurately than with the 7D. I'm amazed in the noise improvement. Will take me a while to get used to the placement of the AF change buttons--I was so used to the 7D after using it for 5 yrs. Here's a couple of ISO 12800--yes, 12,800!! taken with the 70-200 + 2X on manual and dev with NO changes in DPP except adding the lens correction. It think they are pretty incredible for the ISO. They would have been so ugly before.



Nice shots, I like the woodpecker (would have been even more interesting if it would show more of the defocused flying bird in the background). But wow, those ISO 12.800 images show definitely a huge improvement over the old 7D!


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed -- that looks pretty amazing. Am I understanding you correctly? These were processed from RAW in DPP with only lens correction and no additional noise reduction? These aren't out-of-camera JPEGs that have had in-camera noise reduction applied?
> ...



I don't use dpp but my understanding is that it opens a raw file and applies all if the "in camera" settings. So if you had turned on high ISO NR, dpp would have that level of NR defaulted. You could of course set the NR sliders to zero to be a more accurate example of what the actual noise is like. It does not take much NR to totally eliminate the noise and make a high ISO image look awesome for web viewing. Will it print huge is the question. (I doubt this). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AndreSilva (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> So far I love the camera--very fast. My 70-200 EF f/2.8 IS II with the 2X TC focuses much faster and more accurately than with the 7D. I'm amazed in the noise improvement. Will take me a while to get used to the placement of the AF change buttons--I was so used to the 7D after using it for 5 yrs. Here's a couple of ISO 12800--yes, 12,800!! taken with the 70-200 + 2X on manual and dev with NO changes in DPP except adding the lens correction. It think they are pretty incredible for the ISO. They would have been so ugly before.



Digigal, amazing photos. If you have the time, could you try some ISO 3200 or 6400 RAWs? My limit to bird photography on the original 7D was ISO 1600, I would like to see how well can they be one or two steps above.

Thanks for you time!

Regards

Andre


----------



## Roo (Oct 31, 2014)

Great work to all those that have offered up their photos  The 7Dii is really looking like my 60d replacement early next year


----------



## docsmith (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats to all the knew owners. All the shots I have seen here and in other forums are impressive.

But keep'm coming.


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> bob118 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.
> ...



7D MK II 

I love my 5D MK III and shoot sports with it, some triathlons, especially the bike portion. It is not built for that and especially with a lot of movement, the AF does not track enough to my liking. Could well be user error, but if you are looking to get sharp action with movement, I think the 1Dx is the top choice, when budget comes into play, I would go 7D MK II over 5D MK III. 

5D MK III will be better low light, but not so much AF tracking. I would rather have an image with slightly more noise that is tack sharp than a out of focus one with less noise.

YMMV


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> I love my 5D MK III and shoot sports with it, some triathlons, especially the bike portion. It is not built for that and especially with a lot of movement, the AF does not track enough to my liking. Could well be user error, but if you are looking to get sharp action with movement, I think the 1Dx is the top choice, when budget comes into play, I would go 7D MK II over 5D MK III.
> 
> 5D MK III will be better low light, but not so much AF tracking. I would rather have an image with slightly more noise that is tack sharp than a out of focus one with less noise.
> 
> YMMV



I am rather surprised at this. I thought that focusing was the thing that the 5D3 was good at.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 31, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > I love my 5D MK III and shoot sports with it, some triathlons, especially the bike portion. It is not built for that and especially with a lot of movement, the AF does not track enough to my liking. Could well be user error, but if you are looking to get sharp action with movement, I think the 1Dx is the top choice, when budget comes into play, I would go 7D MK II over 5D MK III.
> ...



It is. I have owned a 7d, 5d2, and 1d4. My 5d3's have better AF than all of these and it is noticeable. I shoot a lot of BIF and work in low light all the time.


----------



## photennek (Oct 31, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Maui5150 said:
> ...



I guess the point is, 5d3 is good, but apparently 7d2 is now even better. I'm curious if someone can give a number (metrics) to how much autofocus tracking has improved in practise. I don't know if there is existing comparison (metrics) how much better 1DX is compared to 5d3 in autofocus tracking... apparently 7d2 should be the best of all these three.


----------



## garyknrd (Oct 31, 2014)

This camera is really starting to look good. I think we may have a winner here.... This could be the ultimate birding camera... Wow


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 31, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> This camera is really starting to look good. I think we may have a winner here.... This could be the ultimate birding camera... Wow



Yep, impressed. Just found the time to shoot a few hand held shots late this afternoon, with out of the box settings and a Tamron 150-600. 

Seems like LR5 doesn't support it yet so I guess I will have to learn the new DPP.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 31, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> garyknrd said:
> 
> 
> > This camera is really starting to look good. I think we may have a winner here.... This could be the ultimate birding camera... Wow
> ...



If you prefer to LR just zero out all settings in DPP including ALO and NR. If you have a Canon lens using the DLO, lens optimizer, is a good way to go then convert to TIFF and process away in LR. You will probably spend less time this way and be happier as LR is more useful than DPP 4.1 IMO.


----------



## RocklandDragon (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't lie y'all. I really like this camera...a lot! It does focus fast and it tracks well. It's going to be a great sports camera for me and with the ISO improvement over the 7D, it's gonna be perfect for baseball. I believe I just found my camera for the next three years (unless I get some great deal with a 1DX and find some supertelephoto lenses that fell off a truck).

I am no wildlife photographer. I just like shooting ducks and birds and I don't know how to track em that well but the 7D II helped me get some decent shots. If you want to give me pointers go ahead, that'll be cool. If you're gonna be an abrasive jerk then I'll just ignore it because it's pointless and doesn't benefit anyone here.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2014)

Please everyone who posts images here state whether they are 100% crops or downsized and what the iso and other settings are. Without that information and some idea of the processing we can't evaluate the camera.


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 31, 2014)

The AF is fantastic!! and a big step up from my 1dmkiv and it is near 1dx level.

I forgot to say the bottom photo is 3200ISO and the Noise reduction is off


----------



## Northbird (Oct 31, 2014)

digigal said:


> So far I love the camera--very fast. My 70-200 EF f/2.8 IS II with the 2X TC focuses much faster and more accurately than with the 7D. I'm amazed in the noise improvement. Will take me a while to get used to the placement of the AF change buttons--I was so used to the 7D after using it for 5 yrs. Here's a couple of ISO 12800--yes, 12,800!! taken with the 70-200 + 2X on manual and dev with NO changes in DPP except adding the lens correction. It think they are pretty incredible for the ISO. They would have been so ugly before.



Impressive, for that ISO sensitivity. I rarely use anything from my 7D beyond 800 ISO. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quod (Nov 1, 2014)

I uploaded some 1600, 3200, and 6400 ISO RAW files that I took after work. The light was low and the shots are less than stellar, but they are good enough for evaluation. The zip is 267MB.

Link:
https://mega.co.nz/#!sN52kQ4T!EQQ9WSOzPqJp8Wc5nxyW-xqmo3sXGObWO0p8RCGazNo

My take on the camera is that it is wicked fast compared to my 5D3. The shots are not as sharp as the 5D3. The noise is much more controlled than my 60D. The camera shutter sound is really quiet, which is wonderful. With Lexar 1066x CF cards, I get about 30 RAW shots before the buffer kicks in, and the buffer processes very quickly in 2 shot bursts thereafter.

EDIT:
A few more observations: When I say it is wicked fast compared to the 5D3, I meant the 10fps vs. 6fps. The extra 4 fps really make a big difference. The speed of the camera when you turn it on is not noticeably faster than the 5D3, but is noticeably faster than the 60D or 5D2. The menus, look, and build quality are all excellent, although nothing stands out (i.e. it's not obvious whether the 7D2 or 5D3 has the better weather sealing). That said, the memory card compartment sealing is noticeably better than the 5D3, 5D2 (terrible!), and 60D. The buttons are softer than (and quality wise, on par with) the 5D3, but much better quality than the 60D. The inputs on the side of the camera (e.g., mini USB) have a new, nice cover that is easy to open when compared to the 5D3, 5D2, and 60D. The viewfinder seems bright. The AF layout in the menus appeared similar to the 5D3. The Zone AF includes a new mode (in comparison to my 5D3) that is larger in frame size than the Zone AF in my 5D3, which will be very helpful when acquiring and tracking birds in flight. I didn't get much opportunity to track moving subjects, but it seemed to keep up well with the birds that I tracked and appeared to be as good as the 5D3 AF system. I did not notice a difference in noise between the 1600-6400 ISO shots. It's probably there, but it's a lot less evident than it is with the 60D. The image quality is distinctly Canon in its rendering. If you are looking for something different, this is not it. 

Overall, my take it is that it is a big upgrade from a 60D and Rebels in every way imaginable. The image quality is not on par with the 5D3, IMO. (Please don't harangue me for this statement, fanboys. My Fuji crop is on par with my 5D3 in image quality.) Specifically, the shots seem soft and I don't think that if I cropped the 5D3 shots that I would necessarily get a sharper image from the 7D2. That said, the 10fps and fast-and-quiet default shutter are a definite upgrade from the 5D3 (which has a "quiet" mode, but the fps drops a lot).


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd love to see how well the 7D2 dual-pixel AF system tracks moving subjects (moving to or from the camera) in video mode, at relatively long focal lengths (say, 100-400mm). I'm particularly interested in shooting video of very high speed model and full-scale airplanes (models are way, way harder) so tracking medium sized birds would be similar in some ways. I'm interested in how it does stopped down to, say, f/8 or f/11 too.

According to the manual, face mode will work for non-faces (manual, page 301), "Focusing on a subject other than a human face" if you get the AF frame on the desired subject, from whence it will track it across the frame.

Anyone up for trying that out? I'd really appreciate feedback on that functionality.


----------



## mgammal (Nov 1, 2014)

I received my 7DII today, I took an hour off in the afternoon to stop by lake Washington to try it on some birds. Weather was mostly cloudy with some on and off drizzle - typical Seattle weather this time of the year. 


The camera felt very solidly built. The buttons and controls are laid out the same way as 5DIII which made it easy to use. Focusing was wicked fast, at least as fast as 5DIII. Tracking large to medium size birds at f/4 worked really well. Noise wasn't as good as 5DIII, but that to be expected from an APS-C camera; however, it is much better than 60D & 7D. The AF mode lever was a bit stiff to use to switch between focusing modes, maybe it needs some break in. The shutter release is noticeably quieter than 5DIII which is great.


----------



## mgammal (Nov 1, 2014)

one more...


----------



## MaffeRick (Nov 1, 2014)

I would like to know how the buffer stands is using CF + SD while RAW's are written to CF and JPG's are written to SD. Please mention which cards you have used.


----------



## thericyip (Nov 1, 2014)

Picked up a Canon 7D mark 2 today. As a fight photographer using a Canon 1Dx, I am very happy with the camera and the results. 

I used the camera with a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II at a Muay Thai demo tonight. 
Menu system, ergonomics, using the camera, and the results were very familiar. Felt like I was shooting with the 1Dx.

Since Adobe doesn't have an update for the Canon 7Dm2 yet, I shot Raw to CF and Jpeg to SD, which slowed down the buffer a bit. Not sure if this is the same problem as the 5Dm3 where the SD card slot shortens the buffer (if I remember correctly). I'm used to the 1Dx 32 RAW buffer so the difference was new to me.

Here's a Jpeg sample straight out of camera (added watermark). IMO, it's quite good for a jpeg. 
The Canon 7Dm2 is definitely a good backup to my 1Dx. I can still comfortably shoot weddings and events with this no problem. I can see why Scott Kelby likes this camera so much.


----------



## candyman (Nov 1, 2014)

thericyip said:


> Picked up a Canon 7D mark 2 today. As a fight photographer using a Canon 1Dx, I am very happy with the camera and the results.
> 
> I used the camera with a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II at a Muay Thai demo tonight.
> Menu system, ergonomics, using the camera, and the results were very familiar. Felt like I was shooting with the 1Dx.
> ...



@3200 ISO it is not bad. Not bad at all. Was NR in camera applied?


----------



## photog01 (Nov 1, 2014)

Got mine yesterday morning. One day shipment from amazon.

Noticed that viewfinder on 7D is much brighter than the viewfinder on my 60D. Substantial difference in method of navigating through Menu and submenus. 

Spent most of the day getting familiar with new setup. Especially back button focus.

Full instruction manual found on CD. Only basic manual shipped with camera. 

Camera has a good feel. Shutter sounds loud. 

Only way to distinguish 6N battery from 6 battery is to turn it over and look for little N on reverse. I marked my new 6N battery with white paint to tell it from 6 battery from my 60D. 

Weather here yesterday was delightful. Snow and 40 mph gusts. Not a day to be shooting outdoor with new camera.


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 1, 2014)

2n10 said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > garyknrd said:
> ...



Many thanks for the tip, appreciated.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 1, 2014)

thericyip said:


> Picked up a Canon 7D mark 2 today. As a fight photographer using a Canon 1Dx, I am very happy with the camera and the results.
> 
> I used the camera with a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L II at a Muay Thai demo tonight.
> Menu system, ergonomics, using the camera, and the results were very familiar. Felt like I was shooting with the 1Dx.
> ...


Thanks for sharing!
This looks promising, even if its a downsized JPG. Seems to treat skin tones well without any overlaid colour casts.
Did the difference between this 7D Mark II and the 1D X make you do anything different, or did you shoot it as if they were the same?


----------



## photog01 (Nov 1, 2014)

Got mine yesterday morning. One day shipment from amazon.

Noticed that viewfinder on 7D is much brighter than the viewfinder on my 60D. Substantial difference in method of navigating through Menu and submenus. 

Spent most of Friday getting familiar with new setup. Especially back button focus.

Full instruction manual found on CD. Only basic manual shipped with camera. 

Camera has a good feel. Shutter sounds loud. 

Only way to distinguish 6N battery from 6 battery is to turn it over and look for little N on reverse. I marked my new 6N battery with white paint to tell it from 6 battery from my 60D. 

Weather here yesterday was delightful. Snow and 40 mph gusts. Not a day to be shooting outdoor with new camera.


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 1, 2014)

Handheld with Tamron 150-600 last night 6400 ASA



https://flic.kr/p/pBjoC2https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## KacperP (Nov 1, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> bob118 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have one in my hands tomorrow at the PhotoPlus Expo in NYC at the Canon Exhibit, it may not be mine but just to hold one which I'm sure will not be much different than my 7D but I can run it thru it's paces with an expert from Canon to show me the in's and out's of it. Almost like getting a crash course on it before getting my own. Enjoy your cameras guys.
> ...


I think he was right. With 5D3 you can generally have faster shutter speeds with same IQ. That's a priority when dealing with fast movement action like that. Maybe someone else can advise on what shutter speeds you need for freezing action in this situation.
7D2 will be just as good or better only if lighting will be strong enough.


----------



## photog01 (Nov 1, 2014)

Using a Canon 70-300 mm L lens, I found the shoots on the 7DII were sharper than the shoots on my 60D. I did the comparison of two RAW images at 200%. Shoot at f7.1 at 1/125. I had enough fun learning to use DPP to see the images that I don't want to try to upload any images.

(Even the 7DII thumbnails look sharper.)


----------



## thericyip (Nov 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> thericyip said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a Canon 7D mark 2 today. As a fight photographer using a Canon 1Dx, I am very happy with the camera and the results.
> ...



I turned off NR.


----------



## thericyip (Nov 1, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> thericyip said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a Canon 7D mark 2 today. As a fight photographer using a Canon 1Dx, I am very happy with the camera and the results.
> ...



Aside from the buffer difference, I felt like I was shooing with a 1Dx. I think even more so if I were to add a grip. Quick AF response, ergonomics were great. The new switch around the joystick took some time getting used to though.


----------



## candyman (Nov 1, 2014)

thericyip said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > thericyip said:
> ...


Thank you for your answer.
I like the result @3200
btw, great photo!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 1, 2014)

thericyip said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > thericyip said:
> ...


Thanks!
Sounds like it's as promising a package as I thought and hoped.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 1, 2014)

I have been waiting for one of these for years and eons upon end... soon, my savings will be adequate!


----------



## ashley (Nov 1, 2014)

I took the 7d2 (what shorthand are we actually going to use, 7d2, 7dmII, etc?) down to the Isle of Wight today to see what it could do.
First thoughts... its very, very fast!
The autofocus seemed to snap very quickly to its target and stayed locked consistantly, i think this is going to be very useful. I left it in auto ISO mode to see what settings it chose and also set the lowest shutter speed at 1/250 or 1/500. In retrospect I should have made it higher as I tend to wobble the camera a bit ( I blame it on old age  )
I left the GPS on, logging mode enabled and set for 10 sec update. looking at the track afterwards it seems very accurate, even in a couple of wooded areas I walked through. I used a fully charged battery which after seven hours and 1,921 photos inc GPS logging was at 1 bar left at the end of the day. I shot RAW to the CF card and JPEG to the SD card and didn't notice any problems in burst shots (Both Sandisk, SD - Extreme Pro, CF - Extreme marked as 60MB/s) . I was able to fit 1,348 RAW shots onto a 32Gb Sandisk card. I used a Sigma 18-200 lens, not my best lens so shots aren't great but its size is good for the aeroplane cockpit.

A few resized snaps are below, the gallery with untouched pix can be viewed here (I may add more later)
http://ashleymiddleton.zenfolio.com/p785421704

No PP has been done to these so they don't look their best. They are JPEG as I use Aperture which doesn't have a RAW converter yet for a 7d2





IMG_0047





IMG_0393





IMG_0620





IMG_1247





IMG_1746





IMG_1862
This was shot just after sunset so is quite dark but is much better than my old 40d would do
This was at 4000 ISO at 1/250 sec

I hope this has been of some help to you. I certainly learnt a lot about this camera from testing it today. I think a better lens would certainly improve my shots and I'll try this when I get some time

Ashley


----------



## digigal (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been ploughing through the full manual about setting up this camera since my prior experience is with the 7D, it's quite a different setup. Here's what I've done: I've programmed my 7DMII for 2 types of shooting by using custom settings for 2 different rear focus buttons: The AF-ON button is set for AF for rapidly "moving objects/flying birds" focus using the zone tracking and I set the AI Servo AF characteristics to Case 5. The Star button is also set to AF but is to concentrate on immobile to slowly moving objects and the AI Servo AF is set to Case 1 (Multipurpose) and the AF area selection mode is from center point to the expanded center point. This seemed to be the simplest and easiest way I could figure out to go between the two very different styles of shooting without pushing a lot of buttons or going through a lot of menus. Didn't get a chance to test it before it got dark. Does anyone have any suggestions or improvements for this?
Catherine


----------



## freeomega (Nov 2, 2014)

digigal said:


> I've been ploughing through the full manual about setting up this camera since my prior experience is with the 7D, it's quite a different setup. Here's what I've done: I've programmed my 7DMII for 2 types of shooting by using custom settings for 2 different rear focus buttons: The AF-ON button is set for AF for rapidly "moving objects/flying birds" focus using the zone tracking and I set the AI Servo AF characteristics to Case 5. The Star button is also set to AF but is to concentrate on immobile to slowly moving objects and the AI Servo AF is set to Case 1 (Multipurpose) and the AF area selection mode is from center point to the expanded center point. This seemed to be the simplest and easiest way I could figure out to go between the two very different styles of shooting without pushing a lot of buttons or going through a lot of menus. Didn't get a chance to test it before it got dark. Does anyone have any suggestions or improvements for this?
> Catherine



It's not a bad setup at all, but I'll tell you what I did for my 5D (I don't know if it's feasible for the 7DII though).

The first thing I did was to setup back button focussing. I like keeping the star for metering lock, but it all depends on your needs I guess. 

Also, I mainly shoot with only the center focus point to control where the camera focusses, but I customized the "DOF preview button" to "Switch to registered AF Func" with options such as all 61 point and other tracking options (all customizable). The button is located at the front of the camera, on the shutter button side allowing to quickly switch when needed by just holding it. 

It takes about 5 minutes to get used to remembering to press the buttons when all focus points are required. Unless I know that I won't be shooting moving subject, I always shoot in AI Servo since letting go the AF will make the camera stop focussing anyway...

Another thing I did to is to setup C1 for birding locking the shutter speed @ 1/2000, auto ISO, 61 point focus and C2 with AV control, with Auto ISO and Auto shutter speed. These are mainly used by my wife to shoot birds, but I use them sometimes too. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2014)

digigal said:


> I've been ploughing through the full manual about setting up this camera since my prior experience is with the 7D, it's quite a different setup. Here's what I've done: I've programmed my 7DMII for 2 types of shooting by using custom settings for 2 different rear focus buttons: The AF-ON button is set for AF for rapidly "moving objects/flying birds" focus using the zone tracking and I set the AI Servo AF characteristics to Case 5. The Star button is also set to AF but is to concentrate on immobile to slowly moving objects and the AI Servo AF is set to Case 1 (Multipurpose) and the AF area selection mode is from center point to the expanded center point. This seemed to be the simplest and easiest way I could figure out to go between the two very different styles of shooting without pushing a lot of buttons or going through a lot of menus. Didn't get a chance to test it before it got dark. Does anyone have any suggestions or improvements for this?
> Catherine



This configuration sounds jolly good to me. Keeping it as simple as possible means the chance is higher that one remembers to use it correctly. The way of having BBF doubled would probably take me some time to get the hang of, but it should be convenient as soon as that learning period is over. And, after all, it's just a roll of the thumb slightly to the left or right to correct any initial errors.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 2, 2014)

Quick Q: Did Canon cripple the camera like they did on the 5D3 by putting a dead slow SD slot in it and then slowing down the CF slot in the process if you use the dead slow SD slot simultaneously?

Thanks in advance for your answer in the form of a research paper searching for a grant on the subject and the countless hours of in depth testing you will no doubt perform using the scientific method with multiple cards, testing software and electroshock therapy to discover this! I'll keep an extra beer in the fridge for you! 

(Or I'd also be happy with you just putting two cards in, firing it off and then removing the SD and firing it again to see the difference!)


----------



## rocksubculture (Nov 2, 2014)

I actually ended up with two new pieces of gear arriving the same day on Thursday (by coincidence) - the 7D Mark II and the 300 2.8 II... (a good day)

Anyway, I was off to Vegas to shoot the Erasure concert from the soundboard, so it was good timing. I literally fired off a few shots before I left (to make sure it worked) and set up a basic manual profile and I was off. So I never really shot either until I was at the concert. 

Luckily, I was able to shoot the full set of the opener to dial things in a bit, then had just three songs to shoot Erasure. I tried a few things within that time to analyze later - shot the 300 on the 7DII bare and with the 1.4X extender, and also shot the 300 on one of my 5DIIIs with the extender. I didn't have time to get to the 2X extender.

I shot both RAW and JPEG (JPEG to quickly use for my article and RAW in case I wanted to mess with after LR updates). I thought I had set up the 7DII to shoot RAW to CF and JPEG to SD, but it ends up I had both going to the CF (which filled, then moved to SD).

Anyway, my main take away was that it shot like a much faster (in terms of number of photos/FPS) 5DIII. I felt like I could keep taking as many pics as I wanted without choking the camera.

I'll play around with comparisons this week, but for me I am definitely convinced that this new 7DII is a winner.

Jason


----------



## markesc (Nov 2, 2014)

*Which* 500mm lens were these taken on? 

I'm considering probably the 7dmkii + 500f4 ii as a still hikeable all day birding setup.





mgammal said:


> I received my 7DII today, I took an hour off in the afternoon to stop by lake Washington to try it on some birds. Weather was mostly cloudy with some on and off drizzle - typical Seattle weather this time of the year.
> 
> 
> The camera felt very solidly built. The buttons and controls are laid out the same way as 5DIII which made it easy to use. Focusing was wicked fast, at least as fast as 5DIII. Tracking large to medium size birds at f/4 worked really well. Noise wasn't as good as 5DIII, but that to be expected from an APS-C camera; however, it is much better than 60D & 7D. The AF mode lever was a bit stiff to use to switch between focusing modes, maybe it needs some break in. The shutter release is noticeably quieter than 5DIII which is great.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 2, 2014)

rocksubculture said:


> I actually ended up with two new pieces of gear arriving the same day on Thursday (by coincidence) - the 7D Mark II and the 300 2.8 II... (a good day)
> 
> Anyway, I was off to Vegas to shoot the Erasure concert from the soundboard, so it was good timing. I literally fired off a few shots before I left (to make sure it worked) and set up a basic manual profile and I was off. So I never really shot either until I was at the concert.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 2, 2014)

How's the battery life?

If you had to cover a sporting event for three hours, occasionally using the 10FPS could it last on that one full charge for the three hours?


----------



## Monchoon (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone used the LP-E6 battery's with the 7Dm2? If they work well do they provide a lot more power than the LP-E6N?


----------



## digigal (Nov 3, 2014)

Over the last couple of days while programming my 7D2 I've been using the regular batteries from my 7D and I've been noticing that the 7D2 loves to chew right through them and these are batteries that I could use to shoot a whole 32 G CF card with 1000 RAW files. Normally I keep the screen off all the time and only use it to check focus or exposure when shooting so this may not be a fair test for what to expect when shooting. Last week when I was flying back from Japan I went thru images on my 7D screen for several hours and never had to change batteries so I do have a feeling that the 7D2 will go through them faster. I haven't paid attention to the difference between the new battery and the regular one yet so can't answer that.
Catherine


----------



## Sandrine (Nov 3, 2014)

This camera fundas galaxy note 4 is really starting to look good. I think we may funda galaxy s5 have a winner


----------



## Bigjezza (Nov 3, 2014)

My first impressions coming from a 7Dc in no particular order

Faster
Quieter
The lock button on mode dial is a godsend
Love the minimum shutter speed setting for P and Av
Focus while live view is significantly quicker, same with movie.
Level in VF is miles ahead of 7Dc and can be always active
Edge AF points sure are handy

Might have to do a quick and dirty low light comparison indoors tonight on my cat haha between 7Dc and 7DMKII b4 my 7D finds a new home


----------



## quod (Nov 3, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> How's the battery life?


I actively shot it (stills) for 2.5 hours in somewhat cold conditions (about 40 degrees Fahrenheit) and the new battery blinked twice when I first put it in the charger. My guess is 25% to 50% spent. I chimped a little bit but not extensively. I did not shoot in LiveView. I took about 900 shots.


----------



## Bigjezza (Nov 3, 2014)

So I've got some handheld indoors cat wasn't around 
Loaded raws into DPP and turned off sharpening and NR for all, exported to JPG quality max.

https://flic.kr/ps/2XpP3t

They alternate at same exposure settings, then I did it again with them underexposed a bit...


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 3, 2014)

quod said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > How's the battery life?
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 3, 2014)

quod said:


> Sportsgal501 said:
> 
> 
> > How's the battery life?
> ...



If you want to know how many shots you took and exactly how much battery life is left simply locate "battery info" on the third page of the camera's setup screen.


----------



## simongking (Nov 3, 2014)

I blogged my first thoughts here after getting out with the camera on Friday night for some Rugby.

http://blog.simongking.com/canon-7d-mark-ii-impressions/

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 3, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I'd love to see how well the 7D2 dual-pixel AF system tracks moving subjects (moving to or from the camera) in video mode, at relatively long focal lengths (say, 100-400mm). I'm particularly interested in shooting video of very high speed model and full-scale airplanes (models are way, way harder) so tracking medium sized birds would be similar in some ways. I'm interested in how it does stopped down to, say, f/8 or f/11 too.
> 
> According to the manual, face mode will work for non-faces (manual, page 301), "Focusing on a subject other than a human face" if you get the AF frame on the desired subject, from whence it will track it across the frame.
> 
> Anyone up for trying that out? I'd really appreciate feedback on that functionality.



I'm bumping this because it seems like a number of people have the camera now, and could possibly try this out.

Thanks.


----------



## photo212 (Nov 3, 2014)

Glad I skipped the 7D Mk0 and waited for the Mk II. Huge leap from the 40D/50D to the 7D Mk II. Had I purchased the original 7D, I would be upgrading to the Mk II. The problem is the secondary market for the 7D is rough. The camera has been out for some time, and the prices are really low at the moment.

Autofocus and noise reduction is greatly improved. Still learning the AF features. One quick test series for noise reduction shows ISO-16,000 has noise, but not too bad, and by ISO-2,000 it is looking pretty darn good. Difficult for me to see a difference in the ISO-100 to ISO-800 range in terms of noise.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 3, 2014)

Well now I really want this camera.... am patiently awaiting the Adobe Camera Raw update for the non-subscription LR5/PS6.


----------



## drjlo (Nov 3, 2014)

LensRentals Loves the 7D II AF 8)

https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii

"Do you use live view focus? The 7DII hits live view focus in a split second; nearly as fast as phase detection and waayyyy faster than the original. We put the 7D and 7D II side by side and autofocused from near to infinity in Live View. The 7D II had taken 8 shots before the 7D even locked on focus.
Don’t use live view? Well, the phase detection is a joy to use: completely accurate, the cool thumb button to let you jump points to anywhere you want in a split second, and the whole system is phenomenally customizable. Did I mention it’s accurate? I took a few hundred shots and it just nailed everything. Still life in bad light? Nailed it. Moving rapidly? Nailed it. Sunlight, halogen light, fluorescent light? Nailed it."


----------



## WillThompson (Nov 3, 2014)

WTF ! 

NO REAL USER MANUAL!


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 3, 2014)

WillThompson said:


> WTF !
> 
> NO REAL USER MANUAL!



Paper manual = recycle material.
PDF manual = useful, searchable, and takes no space.


----------



## WillThompson (Nov 3, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> WillThompson said:
> 
> 
> > WTF !
> ...



Impossible to read with just your eyes, thus not a user manual! Only a computer file.


----------



## Freddie (Nov 4, 2014)

*If there's not paper manual.*

Put it on a thumb drive. I know I will. I've been carrying those paper manuals around for too many years already.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Nov 4, 2014)

WillThompson said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > WillThompson said:
> ...



Exactly. The problem with the 7d Mark ii is that without a paper manual it's impossible to figure out where the film goes.


----------



## Runnerguy (Nov 4, 2014)

The rain today talk about crappy so I decided to play with my 7d mkII ,70d, 6d and the eos M .I set up my 300 f/2.8II on my tripod picked out some wildlife(stuffed orange monkey) and took 3 pics from each camera set in RAW 1600-3200-6400 ISO and checked for noise and the eos M with its 18MP showed the most then the 70d and the 7d mkII was noticeably better than the 70d which surprised me and not as far behind the 6d as I thought.I am heading out for the weekend to find bald eagles and hope to test the 7d II and so far the AF has been awesome ,as for noise I am more worried about getting in focus pics.


----------



## FotoAwe (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Simon,

I appreciate you taking the time to review the 7D MKII. Good work and good photos!



simongking said:


> I blogged my first thoughts here after getting out with the camera on Friday night for some Rugby.
> 
> http://blog.simongking.com/canon-7d-mark-ii-impressions/
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 4, 2014)

WillThompson said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > WillThompson said:
> ...



I have it on my phone. Searchablility - priceless.


----------



## Freddie (Nov 4, 2014)

*Waiting for the package.*

I tried the 7D in 2010. Too noisy. I bit the bullet and bought the 1D Mark IV. I've had 1-Series bodies since 2004 and the 1D Mark IV is the best of all those. I haven't tried nor can I afford the 1DX.
Now, I have a 7D Mark II coming this week. If it works out, I'll be replacing the 1-Series with that new camera body.
This possible changeover would consolidate my battery requirements, Lighten my kit, and heavy my wallet back up.
I hope it works. Time will tell.


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 4, 2014)

When it gets here, you're gonna love it -- never had a 1D series anything, but with this 7D2, I probably never will. Canon either scored completely, or I got lucky with a good one.


----------



## Freddie (Nov 4, 2014)

*Maybe they got it right this time.*

I just sold a 5D Mark II, purchased in 2008. As much as I loved that camera, the 5D Mark III I got last year is a major improvement in every way save image quality. I'm optimistic that the 7D Mark II is similarly improved over the 7D.


----------



## simongking (Nov 4, 2014)

FotoAwe said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to review the 7D MKII. Good work and good photos!
> 
> ...



Hi FotoAwe

You're welcome, it was a pleasure to write about this camera, for me the 7D Mark II hits the mark 100% and is a game changer. Sure there are a couple of niggles but they are massively outweighed by the plusses and the tiny negatives revolve around things I don't need or use e.g. Popup Flash!

Regards
Simon


----------



## caMARYnon (Nov 4, 2014)

About weather sealing and build detalis


http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/11/cracking-open-the-7d-ii


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 4, 2014)

caMARYnon said:


> About weather sealing and build detalis
> 
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/11/cracking-open-the-7d-ii



Thanks for sharing  looks impressive, and I love his writing style.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 4, 2014)

first impression - This thing is SOLID!


----------



## sanj (Nov 4, 2014)

I so so respect Canon for the improved weather sealing. They did not have to do this because the general customer would not know it or pay extra for it. This shows that they want to ensure their customers have a reliable camera. Admiration!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> first impression - This thing is SOLID!



Congrats


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 4, 2014)

caMARYnon said:


> About weather sealing and build detalis
> 
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/11/cracking-open-the-7d-ii



This is why I don't buy used stuff from them


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> caMARYnon said:
> 
> 
> > About weather sealing and build detalis
> ...



That makes no sense, they probably take more time, with more care and attention, than the person who put it together originally. 

Their core business is not based on camera sales, it is based on camera reliability, every lens they sell comes with a bench test result and it is adjusted to be as good as it can be, something no production EF lens gets.


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > caMARYnon said:
> ...



Please check the battery in your sarcasm detector.


----------



## jpmagero (Nov 4, 2014)

Quite happy with it so far, still in "test mode", but have some 100% untouched samples in a Flickr album, straight out of the camera. Tried to get shots in all low-light modes: high ISO, long exposure, hand-held, flash/no-flash, sports at night/daylight.

I've not yet tinkered enough with all the menus to fine tune everything. I did notice some softness/blurriness and fixed 75% of it with a quick AF micro-adjustment in the field, but haven't done the proper adjustments yet.

Feel free to download the full resolution files, just don't use them for anything else .

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vandarix/sets/72157648657069517/

Cheers.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 4, 2014)

Roger just made me even more impressed with the 7DII. Everything I am seeing indicates that it is a heckuva camera.

One quick thing, I was looking through Techradar's scores and I was originally very impressed that the 7DII was beating the 5DIII and 6D in their resolution charts. But, then I started looking at the actual images....and I think they must have switched scorers as I still go with the 5DIII image (as expected) where they actually rated the 7DII higher.

Both RAW ISO 400. Techradar scored the 5DIII a 26 while giving the 7DII a 30. I don't see it. Other comparisons were similar.


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 4, 2014)

docsmith said:


> Both RAW ISO 400. Techradar scored the 5DIII a 26 while giving the 7DII a 30. I don't see it.



Those numbers look correct to me. See how far left you can go and still count the correct number of lines (counting 9, instead of 11, means aliasing, and doesn't count).


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 4, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Post of the day!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 4, 2014)

*OK, I received my 7D2. Here are my highly anticipated comments...*

- The Menu font is a bit smaller for some reason.
- The Wasabi Power battery (BTR-LPE6-JWP) works fine in the 7D2.
- The function, feel and button layout are virtually identical to the 5D3.
- My Sunpak RD2000 Flash meters perfectly! Yippee!!
- In highly scientific and controlled random high ISO dark shots of my cat, the AF is fast and accurate and the images are great. (Dog pending.)

I'm going to try and sell this one right away since it is so popular and I have it available. I might keep the next one I already ordered and paid for and sell my 70D. I haven't decided yet quite how badly I need this (over the 70D) but it is definitely a well built and 'perfect in the hand' camera. The thing that may convince me is the 'de-flicker' feature since I shoot fast swimmers so much in poor sodium vapor natatorium lighting. Hard to know until I test that. If it doesn't sell before the next swim meet, I'll probably give it better work out then.

Here is my CR Sale Listing... http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23534.0


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 4, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Yes... Ditto! ;D


----------



## weixing (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,
Found one minor issue when using it over the weekend: With GPS on and when the camera went to sleep, the camera sometime won't wake up immediately after you tap the shutter button... sometime need to tap a few times.

Anyway, below is 2 shots using Tamron 150-600mm @ F8.0 at ISO 1000 and ISO 4000 with high ISO NR turn off:
*ISO 1000*






*ISO 4000*





Have a nice day.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow! Those are great shots *weixing*! Thanks for sharing. Impressive camera so far, eh?


----------



## Larry (Nov 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If we all lived in the USA, and all accepted sticking your tongue out as playful, teasing, and blowing a raspberry then I would agree.
> 
> In many cultures sticking your tongue out is seen as offensive, a deep insult, and even a challenge to war.
> 
> It seems subtleties like that are lost on many of you, but then the world, to its detriment, is in a dumbing down phase and the Americanisation of the World seems to be an unstoppable tidal wave of mediocrity, inaccuracy, emoticons, and 'new' words mostly invented because we are too uneducated to use the ones we already have.



Was that a "help up"?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If we all lived in the USA, and all accepted sticking your tongue out as playful, teasing, and blowing a raspberry then I would agree.
> 
> In many cultures sticking your tongue out is seen as offensive, a deep insult, and even a challenge to war.
> 
> It seems subtleties like that are lost on many of you, but then the world, to its detriment, is in a dumbing down phase and the Americanisation of the World seems to be an unstoppable tidal wave of mediocrity, inaccuracy, emoticons, and 'new' words mostly invented because we are too uneducated to use the ones we already have.



*privatebydesign*, I respect and admire a lot of what you have contributed here over the years. You're a pretty sharp cookie. I gotta say that I have to agree with most of your comment above about society 'dumbing down' and becoming more accepting of mediocrity, etc. I would also add that there is a fair amount of apathy as well. And that is a good point about the tongue being offensive in some parts of the world. But I think it's only offensive if it's obvious that it was meant as an insult. It's up to the individual to make that judgement fairly and choose to be offended based on the situation and context of the comment. (And while we're on the subject, does it make any difference that the emoticon shows the tongue on the side and NOT in the middle of the mouth? Just curious.)

With that said, perhaps you should consider that the general atmosphere in the CR forums tends to be positive, playful and forgiving. It's a Canadian hosted forum that is attended by a large variety of photographers from all over the world. IMHO, photographers are typically accepting of all kinds of humor, including occasional sarcasm.


----------



## Larry (Nov 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> In many cultures sticking your tongue out is seen as offensive, a deep insult, and even a challenge to war.
> 
> It seems subtleties like that are lost on many of you, ...



Although I sit here confident that I am surrounded(in the U. S.)by an expansive area (as large as, or larger than all of the many tongued countries of Western Europe,) in which I am likely to be correctly understood by the inhabitants wherever I might go, ...it is terrifying to imagine that in some corner of the world, near or far, my facial expressions, phrasing, sense of humor, pronunciation, body language, or other habits or mannerisms could conceivably be considered rude or offensive. 

Heaven forbid!

So here I sit, ...mute and paralyzed, fearful that I might be observed via the internet, even in my own home and country, by that remote, potentially offendable "someone".


----------



## Tugela (Nov 4, 2014)

Larry said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > In many cultures sticking your tongue out is seen as offensive, a deep insult, and even a challenge to war.
> ...



I suggest you don't travel, because otherwise you almost certainly would start a war, or an international incident at the very least, when an ignorant lout fails to understand that their personal behaviours are not the standard everyone else lives by.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 4, 2014)

Larry said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > In many cultures sticking your tongue out is seen as offensive, a deep insult, and even a challenge to war.
> ...



I have good news and bad news for you.....

The bad news is that the country you could incite to war by sticking your tongue out is Canada...

The good news is that if you are caught sticking your tongue out, all you have to say is "I'm trying to catch a snowflake, eh" and you will be forgiven....

WARNING!!!!! DO NOT TOUCH YOUR TONGUE TO A METAL OBJECT IN WINTER!!!!!


----------



## Larry (Nov 4, 2014)

Tugela said:


> I suggest you don't travel, because otherwise you almost certainly would start a war, or an international incident at the very least, when an ignorant lout fails to understand that their personal behaviours are not the standard everyone else lives by.



This "ignorant lout" has survived quite well and peacefully in many places, thank you.

There is a difference between "understanding" that personal standards are not the everywhere-norm, and worrying that a tongue-sticking emoticon could maybe/perhaps/"start a war" when used in the internet-forum venue, where it is part of the native language among net-geeks, at least those who frequent this particular forum. ( See: PBD's focus in his remark which prompted this exchange, ...i.e. the fact that his warning/edification was triggered by observing the tongue-out emoticon.) 

Congrats, though, on your perceptive acumen, which enables you to make character judgements on patently skimpy evidence.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The good news is that if you are caught sticking your tongue out, all you have to say is "I'm trying to catch a snowflake, eh" and you will be forgiven....


I will try that with my co-workers this winter and let you know.
Funny stuff here on CR. You made my evening.


----------



## RodS57 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, like most people here I was anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new 7D2. The expected arrival date was Nov 10 but it arrived yesterday, Nov 3. As I was at work at the time my daughter signed for the package. She was gone out when I got home so I didn't even know the camera had arrived until 10pm last night.

Needless to say I was in a bit of a panic when I received an email stating that my camera had been delivered. First thought was who has my camera. Then I found out it was in my house. As it is now dark when I get off work I can't really try any test shots but I did get the battery charged up and put on the 18-55 kit lens for a quick try.

First impressions (as compared to my current T3i)
it looks huge although it is not physically that much bigger
figured out how to set it to continuous shooting, left everything else as is, and ran off about 10 shots of a map on my wall in several short bursts. Sorry, don't have a cat which seems mandatory for first test shots. Decided really fast that the 10fps is way too fast for a static object so set it to slow speed 3fps. Pictures in default fine jpg format.

Lighting is provided by a 40 watt bulb (fluorescent) in a pot light so no direct illumination. Downloaded the pics and most were in focus with the blurred ones probably do to camera movement as I was only a couple of feet away. Camera on Av: 1/80 sec; F7.1, ISO 4031.5 (auto of course). Color rendering etc was good. Pictures looked very much like actually looking at the map. Had to pixel peep. Based on my monitors resolution and the window size I use full view of the pictures was about 20% zoom. At 50% they still looked quite good. At 100% not so much.

Went through all the menus and figured if I can get all this in my head I should have no trouble operating the space shuttle. All in all pleased so far. Have to try a few daylight shots tomorrow while I'm home for lunch (with better glass). also have to read at least some of the manual. 35mm film was so much easier 

Rod


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 4, 2014)

OK, so nothing left to see here... I suggest we return the thread to the original topic... discussing, dissing and praising over priced cameras, specifically the 7D2.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > caMARYnon said:
> ...



I guess you didn't see my               

As always, I enjoy reading their reviews and tear down articles.

Do you REALLY think lensrental has:
1. test procedures for 7D II, similiar test in Canon production floors or Canon service centers
2. Trained by Canon to repair 7D II
3. All hardware torque specs
4. All ESD protection while removing sensitive parts
5. New gasket for unit that they opened
6. etc.............


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2014)

One surprise I found with the 7D2 is that it lets you change the prefix on the file names. On the 60D you cycled from IMG_0000 to IMG_9999 over and over again.... you had 10,000 unique file names...

On the 7D2 you have 25,600,000,000 possible different file names. even if I go to a scheme where I call the files D14Axxxx, then D14Bxxxx, D14Cxxxx.... and next year start up at D15A0000, this gives me a scheme for 260,000 unique file names per year. A great improvement!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> One surprise I found with the 7D2 is that it lets you change the prefix on the file names. On the 60D you cycled from IMG_0000 to IMG_9999 over and over again.... you had 10,000 unique file names...
> 
> On the 7D2 you have 25,600,000,000 possible different file names. even if I go to a scheme where I call the files D14Axxxx, then D14Bxxxx, D14Cxxxx.... and next year start up at D15A0000, this gives me a scheme for 260,000 unique file names per year. A great improvement!



You have been able to do that to 1 series camera files for a long time, just a FYI. 

It's funny, I have been a 1 series user for years and there are so many of these silly little things I took for granted, none of them are that consequential, but when you add them up it does make a difference.

P.S. The 1 series will also allow you to enter the first three digits and the fourth will be an automatic file size indicator.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2014)

Utterly Pointless Flaming!


----------



## docsmith (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Both RAW ISO 400. Techradar scored the 5DIII a 26 while giving the 7DII a 30. I don't see it.
> ...



I see what you are saying. I will say, while I can count the lines further with the 7D2, I still like the 5DIII image (constrast, etc) better. Even after cropping and resizing the images. Granted, this is at the pixel peeping level. In a way, I am very impressed at how comparable they are.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > One surprise I found with the 7D2 is that it lets you change the prefix on the file names. On the 60D you cycled from IMG_0000 to IMG_9999 over and over again.... you had 10,000 unique file names...
> ...


A lot of little things do add up to a big difference. I have handled a lot of cameras from several makers (but not a Canon 1 series), and my impression when I first picked up the 7D2 is that this is one solid piece of gear. I'm still learning it, but so far I am very impressed. I shot some test photos at ISO6400 and they are far better than the 60D... I think you would be hard pressed to tell the difference between it and the 5D2.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 5, 2014)

Not an owner (yet, I will be soon) but I did play with one briefly in a store this afternoon. Feels a lot like the 5D - a slightly smaller, lighter version of it that is. What also struck me is that the viewfinder seems to be a bit brighter than other Canon crop DSLRs I've used...

Shutter sound is noticeably quieter than the 7D (nice)...

Thing is FAST (although the slow-speed continuous mode seemed to chug along at its own pace at times?)

Feels nice in the hand, I have big hands so I've always been a fan of the larger cameras, they feel better to me...

Unfortunately could not test image quality or AF performance but I like what I see so far.


Can't wait to pick up one of these things to shoot some ice skating...and other stuff...


----------



## -Gamer- (Nov 5, 2014)

Was able to finally shoot with my 7D Mark ll for about 7 hours today and it worked fantastic aside from a few moments where it didn't focus but I'm guessing its cause the bird and background were both really out of focus so the autofocus didn't have enough contrast to focus onto i'm guessing, no problem, I did a slight manual focus and then the AF locked on. 

If you photograph wildlife, I was photographing birds, then I think you'd be really happy with this camera and the way it performs. I used the 400 f/5.6L and it performed great mated to the 7D Mark ll. After I changed two custom button settings I didn't have to move the camera away from my eye while taking a pic of a perched bird or bird in flight which was really nice. Just select custom settings and select the AF select lever and the Multi-controller, I forget which choice to pick in the two but scroll thru the options for each and you'll figure it out. Now you'll be able to while looking thru the viewfinder change the AF modes with a flick of the AF lever and select any of the focus points with the Multi-controller all without taking the camera away from your eye or having to first press another button first to activate either 

I have the battery grip using dual batteries and by the time I was done the remaining battery power was down to 3 bars if I remember correctly but I was also viewing my images on the LCD screen so your battery life may differ but either way I would recommend bringing a spare battery just in case if you're gonna be out for several hours. 

I shot only in raw so no pics they are still on my memory cards until Lightroom updates  
Overall I'm really happy with the camera and had a fun time shooting with it and despite some of the negative comments directed at Canon on various sites/forums I think Canon did a great job with this camera for whom its marketed at.


----------



## GaryJ (Nov 5, 2014)

Still waiting for them to reach Australia,you guys in Northern Hemisphere seem to have snaffled them all up leaving us Downunder to look longingly forums and such


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2014)

GaryJ said:


> Still waiting for them to reach Australia,you guys in Northern Hemisphere seem to have snaffled them all up leaving us Downunder to look longingly forums and such


 
That's a bummer. They overcharge you and then can't deliver, a double whammy. You can likely get one from Hong Kong.


----------



## Otara (Nov 5, 2014)

Im in Melbourne Oz and have had mine since saturday. More arriving this week with Teds, so cant be all gone.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> GaryJ said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for them to reach Australia,you guys in Northern Hemisphere seem to have snaffled them all up leaving us Downunder to look longingly forums and such
> ...



Yeah, we're already using them for door stops, paper weights and paint scrapers here in the states. Sorry man! :-\


----------



## jrista (Nov 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...




Sounds like the DIGIC 6's are doing their job, then. I think in-camera RAW NR is the way of the future...


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Well it means Canon are now playing the same tricks that Sony, Nikon and Pentax have been playing for a while.


----------



## Smitty Of One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just shot my first soccer game under stadium lights. All I have to say is Holy Sh*T that Flicker function is amazing. Out of about 1000 pics I had 3, yes 3 that were off. I will link examples later. But with the Flicker function and the high ISO I know I chose an awesome upgrade from the 7D.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice, I was just saying how a collection of little things can make a big difference. I am sure many will never use the flicker feature, but for those that do what a difference in keeper rates!


----------



## Flailingarms (Nov 5, 2014)

I pre-ordered body only mid October, pick it up 30th. Primary use will be with Sigma 50-500 OS HSM for birding.

Meanwhile (pending decent birding weather) played around with it taking photos of some of my model cars, did
about 100 shots. Don't claim that is any sort of high-end use, but I was pleased with the results. However, that
is not the reason for this comment. I've been trying to find out if the 7DM2 can be controlled via Android using the
Canon EOS Remote app. Web searches, including Canon's site, have turned up nada. User manual has info on
wireless using a card, but that info is not sufficient to conclude a "yea or nay." Info one way or the other will be greatly appreciated.

7DM2 with Sigma 50-500 OS HSM; 70D with EF 100-400 IS USM; 7D with EF-S 18-200 IS; 60D with EF 28-135; 
EOS M with EF-M 18-55 IS STM; SX230; S3IS.


----------



## Bigjezza (Nov 5, 2014)

GaryJ said:


> Still waiting for them to reach Australia,you guys in Northern Hemisphere seem to have snaffled them all up leaving us Downunder to look longingly forums and such



I got one from Teds in Adelaide, they came in about 1100 Monday. They had 6 of them there, and 4 were already allocated to pre orders... 
It actually works out cheaper for us to get them locally than from the US because customs add 10% tax.
It's on the front page of Teds November catalogue, so I would expect they will have a healthy supply.


----------



## jblake (Nov 5, 2014)

docsmith said:


> Techradar scored the 5DIII a 26 while giving the 7DII a 30. I don't see it. Other comparisons were similar.



I don't see it either. The horizontal lines and numbers from the 5D3 are noticeably sharper than the same blurry lines and numbers from the 7D2. Techradar must use the same logical overall scoring methodology that DXO uses.


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I bought the 70D, which I'm actually very happy with but now this will almost certainly be the next body I buy.

What I'm hearing from the people I care about (BIF / Sports / Wildlife shooters) is that this camera delivers.

Pricing is always an emotive subject and sure I'd like it to be a sub 1k body but given these early indicators Canon delivered what they said they would and possibly more. I hate to say it because I just don't have that kind of cash after my wife and daughter have helped me to spend what I do have to buy it. However, given the price will drop I think Canon has it about right.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 5, 2014)

Flailingarms said:


> I pre-ordered body only mid October, pick it up 30th. Primary use will be with Sigma 50-500 OS HSM for birding.
> 
> Meanwhile (pending decent birding weather) played around with it taking photos of some of my model cars, did
> about 100 shots. Don't claim that is any sort of high-end use, but I was pleased with the results. However, that
> ...



I do not think you can do that through an Eyefi card you will likely need the new wireless transmitter. Adorama has listed the following http://www.adorama.com/ICAWFTE7A.html but I could not find any info on Canons website. Without built in Wifi it will most likely need an accessory like the 5D III. Someone that owns a 5D III might be able to answer that question. 

Then again I have not been impressed by the Android EOS remote app. Last time I tried to used it it locked up on me. I do not think I would pay for the wireless file transfer unit just for remote shooting.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2014)

tcmatthews said:


> Flailingarms said:
> 
> 
> > I pre-ordered body only mid October, pick it up 30th. Primary use will be with Sigma 50-500 OS HSM for birding.
> ...



I have used EyeFi cards, Canon's WFT's and the CamRanger. Get the CamRanger for remote camera control, it works! It reconnects. It is stable. It isn't camera specific.


----------



## jpmagero (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty Of One said:


> I just shot my first soccer game under stadium lights. All I have to say is Holy Sh*T that Flicker function is amazing .... But with the Flicker function and the high ISO I know I chose an awesome upgrade from the 7D.



Here's an example of the Flicker function from a high school football shoot:






Other shots (untouched, straight out of the camera JPGs with various lenses):

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vandarix/sets/72157648657069517/


----------



## jrista (Nov 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...




Well, I don't think this kind of NR has been employed much. I know the A7s does it, and I know that prior Canon cameras with the DIGIC 6 did it. Nikon's NR was more along the lines of a secondary CDS (which is exactly what the Exmor Nikon uses does as well...both analog and digital CDS), but I don't think they did additional NR after the signal was digitized. The other thing that Nikon, Pentax, and Sony do is clip to the black point, rather than offsetting to the black point. That also reduces some noise, but it is also throwing away some potentially usable signal. 


I think the BionzX/DIGIC6 digital signal NR is something a little newer.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2014)

jp, that is very impressive.

For pretty much every sports shooter I can imagine that is a vastly more important feature than a stop or so of DR!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2014)

jpmagero said:


> Here's an example of the Flicker function from a high school football shoot:



Very impressive! 




privatebydesign said:


> jp, that is very impressive.
> 
> For pretty much every sports shooter I can imagine that is a vastly more important feature than a stop or so of DR!



What a silly suggestion... Moreover, it _almost_ sounds as if you're suggesting Canon is innovating, but we all know that can't be true. : : : :


----------



## jpmagero (Nov 5, 2014)

Some other sample shots:

1/1000 sec, f/4.0, ISO 5000, handheld





1/1000 sec, f/4.5, ISO 400, handheld





1/1000 sec, f/4.0, ISO 6400, handheld





0.8 sec, f/8/0, ISO 6400, handheld (leaning)





1/60 sec, f/3.5, ISO 500, handheld





1/25 sec, f/3.5, ISO 5000, handheld


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Nice, I was just saying how a collection of little things can make a big difference. I am sure many will never use the flicker feature, but for those that do what a difference in keeper rates!


I tried it last night. Without it, the brightness of my test shots varied by about two stops. When I turned it on, they were all the same. Nice feature!


----------



## quod (Nov 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> What a silly suggestion... Moreover, it _almost_ sounds as if you're suggesting Canon is innovating, but we all know that can't be true. : : : :


.... and even if they didn't innovate, you'd surely be touting their superiority. : : : :


----------



## JMeneses (Nov 5, 2014)

I got mine last week and I am in trouble. I have Windows Vista in my PC and can not install the EOS software that comes with the 7D Mark II. The Zoom Browser of the of 5D Mark II opens both JPEG and RAW files of the 7D Mark II but the DPP of 5D Mark II just opens the JPEG files. So for the moment I can not work with RAW files. Any suggestions to overcome this situation that will be met surely by other people?
Thanks


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 5, 2014)

JMeneses said:


> I got mine last week and I am in trouble. I have Windows Vista in my PC and can not install the EOS software that comes with the 7D Mark II. The Zoom Browser of the of 5D Mark II opens both JPEG and RAW files of the 7D Mark II but the DPP of 5D Mark II just opens the JPEG files. So for the moment I can not work with RAW files. Any suggestions to overcome this situation that will be met surely by other people?
> Thanks


Honestly... Get rid of Windows Vista. I know many people who longs Windows XP, but I never saw a human being homesick Windows Vista.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 5, 2014)

jblake said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Techradar scored the 5DIII a 26 while giving the 7DII a 30. I don't see it. Other comparisons were similar.
> ...



You are looking for moire as the lines on the chart get smaller. The point that you count less than 11 lines is where you read the number. It is another measure, but one that does not take into account lack of fuzziness.


----------



## kmhanika (Nov 5, 2014)

jpmagero said:


> Smitty Of One said:
> 
> 
> > I just shot my first soccer game under stadium lights. All I have to say is Holy Sh*T that Flicker function is amazing .... But with the Flicker function and the high ISO I know I chose an awesome upgrade from the 7D.
> ...


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 5, 2014)

JMeneses said:


> I got mine last week and I am in trouble. I have Windows Vista in my PC and can not install the EOS software that comes with the 7D Mark II. The Zoom Browser of the of 5D Mark II opens both JPEG and RAW files of the 7D Mark II but the DPP of 5D Mark II just opens the JPEG files. So for the moment I can not work with RAW files. Any suggestions to overcome this situation that will be met surely by other people?
> Thanks



Read the system requirements. Vista and below are not supported. OS upgrade time.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 5, 2014)

jpmagero said:


> Smitty Of One said:
> 
> 
> > I just shot my first soccer game under stadium lights. All I have to say is Holy Sh*T that Flicker function is amazing .... But with the Flicker function and the high ISO I know I chose an awesome upgrade from the 7D.
> ...



This post is a great sales tool for the anti-flicker mode. Canon should buy it from you.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 5, 2014)

kmhanika said:


> jpmagero said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty Of One said:
> ...



An answer of a hopefully very reliable source:
"If/when flickering of artificial lights is detected, the camera reads the rate of flickering and changes shutter timing in two important ways:

For single shots, it alters actual shutter lag time, so that the actual firing of the shutter coincides with the instant of maximum “peak” illumination during the flickering cycle of the lighting you’re shooting under.
For continuous shooting sequences, the fps rate and instant of actual firing for each shot are also altered, depending on the flicker cycling frequency detected. Again, this is to match each successive still image to an instant of maximum illumination of the artificial lights."
(Source: http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2014/eos7dmkii_antiflicker.shtml )

It also manages color quality much better than some auto exposure feature -- flourescent tubes e.g. have different phosphors for red, green and blue color which have different delays for emitting their light.

Best - Michael


----------



## treytexag (Nov 5, 2014)

JMeneses said:


> I got mine last week and I am in trouble. I have Windows Vista in my PC and can not install the EOS software that comes with the 7D Mark II. The Zoom Browser of the of 5D Mark II opens both JPEG and RAW files of the 7D Mark II but the DPP of 5D Mark II just opens the JPEG files. So for the moment I can not work with RAW files. Any suggestions to overcome this situation that will be met surely by other people?
> Thanks



I'm not associated with MicroCenter, but for very little money, you can get a nice refurb that comes with Windows 7 Pro already on it. The Win 7 Pro OS is worth over $100 by itself, and this refurb is less than $200.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/427102/DC6005_Desktop_Computer_Off_Lease_Refurbished

Great little box for the money and will run the new EOS software. YMMV.

Trey in Houston


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if the 100-400 mkii was developed in tandem with the 7Dii. 

I'm just thinking out aloud here as I'm not a technically minded person but would there be boosted performance if this was the case?

I hear that there was collaborative development between the 300 f/2.8 mkii and the TC MKIII and we all know how well they work together.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 5, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> I wonder if the 100-400 mkii was developed in tandem with the 7Dii.
> 
> I'm just thinking out aloud here as I'm not a technically minded person but* would there be boosted performance if this was the case?
> *
> I hear that there was collaborative development between the 300 f/2.8 mkii and the TC MKIII and we all know how well they work together.



I think so:
- ergonomics will profit from a co-development between camera and lens: center of gravity can be optimized,
protrusions of lens/camera (flash housing) can be optimized (no collisions etc.)
- lens optics vs. camera hosted sensor including micro lens array
- software in lens and camera might be work better (= faster, more precise, more accurate) together

Im always intrigued how well all my lenses (from 2.8 24mm non-IS non USM 2.8 40mm STM) work together with an EOS 33 and the EOS M with adaptor so there must be a great interface between lens and camera and both, lens and camera provide the necessary information. But codeveloping opens up higher potentials.

Best - Michael


----------



## zlatko (Nov 5, 2014)

jpmagero said:


> Smitty Of One said:
> 
> 
> > I just shot my first soccer game under stadium lights. All I have to say is Holy Sh*T that Flicker function is amazing .... But with the Flicker function and the high ISO I know I chose an awesome upgrade from the 7D.
> ...



This anti-flicker technology is great for sports shooters. It is in fact amazing, a real practical improvement. My goodness, this will surely send the 7D2's DxO score through the roof!!!

Oh wait ... never mind. ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 5, 2014)

zlatko said:


> jpmagero said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty Of One said:
> ...



I think, the *score of 70 published by DxOmark* is not through the roof (o.k., it depends on the roof height ...) - just 4 more than the first iteration 5 years ago. 
But after looking at the images, the specs and - thanks to all here - the first incoming user based reviews I think this camera will rule for those who need a fast versatile camera (which is at least for me compatible with my lenses).

EDIT: Some haven't perhaps read the corresponding article so FYI:
http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-7D-Mk-II-review-Low-ISO-performance-lags-behind-rivals


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 5, 2014)

zlatko said:


> jpmagero said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty Of One said:
> ...



At the end of the day the mark of a "better" camera is one that makes things easier for the shooter and improves his "keeper" rate or improves the quality of important shots or indeed increases the amount of situations in which he or she can obtain "usable" images. There's a myriad ways to do that, extended DR being one of course, these new and improved features another, weather sealing and so on.

This camera, through genuine innovation and all-round improvements sounds like it is going to deliver that. It's a real poke in the eye for some of those decrying Canon recently. Especially in its target genres where capturing the moment and an exciting or interesting image tend to be the target rather than technical perfection.

On the flicker function, would love to hear from some concert shooters as to whether they feel it helps in a concert lighting situation. I'm guessing not so much but maybe . . .


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 5, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > jpmagero said:
> ...



So if you pledge allegiance to DxO, the 7Dii is merely average...


----------



## zlatko (Nov 5, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > jpmagero said:
> ...



Agreed. I would add that this underscores how DxO offers a rather narrow view of camera scoring.


----------



## zlatko (Nov 5, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > zlatko said:
> ...



If you go by the title of that DxO article, the 7D2 basically sucks. Never mind the sports shooter ... low ISO DR is what matters.


----------



## jpmagero (Nov 5, 2014)

kmhanika said:


> jpmagero said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty Of One said:
> ...


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 5, 2014)

zlatko said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



Well yeah, that is all that matters to a techie, ego driven non-shooter. I mean how many of those DRones do we see posted shots from?


----------



## Smitty Of One (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is my post earlier....

"I just shot my first soccer game under stadium lights. All I have to say is Holy Sh*T that Flicker function is amazing. Out of about 1000 pics I had 3, yes 3 that were off. I will link examples later. But with the Flicker function and the high ISO I know I chose an awesome upgrade from the 7D."

Here are two screen shots like JP's, except I didn't label which one was from the 7D and which one from the 7D2 with Super Dupper Anti-Flicker Stuff turned on. I just can't say enough how amazing this is. The only real downside is that it does slow down the FPS, but maybe only down to 7-8 fps? And there is a 'difference' in shutter lag. It's not always the same (I think), and is minimal, but when you are used to zero lag even a .0001 feels long in sports.

As far as ISO goes, IMO the 16000, is better than the 7D at 6400. Also the noise as mentioned elsewhere is different, almost finer instead of blocky. I used Nik Define on occasion and it cleans it up way better then the 7D noise.

On a downside I had 4-5 CF card errors that prevented me from shooting, I had to take the CF out then reinsert. After the 4th time I reverted to the backup SD card. Thank god for the backup, never had a card error in my life before this.

In defense of the camera it may have been the card, it was a brand new UDMA 7 32gb card, I only formatted it in camera prior to use. I will try a low level format and check again before I revert to my older CF cards.


----------



## Jim in Phx (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally picked up my 7DII yesterday from our local photo store that I've been doing business with for probably 30 years. Traded in my 70D, and spent most of the day learning all the options with this camera.
I'm very impressed by the build quality, and was glad to read that someone who had torn his apart already thought it was the best weatherproofed camera he had ever seen.
Still learning, so I had a question on the dual cards. Can I set it up to record movies to the CF card and stills to the SD, or visa versa? Needless to say the manual isn't very explicit.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd be interested to see how it performs at airshows, and planes in general. The mk1 suffered badly, even at very low ISO at times in my experience from it this year, so if that has improved a lot I'd going to have to ban myself from the local camera shops... ;D


----------



## Arnoldvb (Nov 5, 2014)

Although I don't have a mark 2 ( yet ), I think this link might be interesting to those thinking about buying one.
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/digital-slrs-hybrids/canon-7d-mark-ii-1264977/review#articleContent


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty Of One said:


> I just shot my first soccer game under stadium lights. All I have to say is Holy Sh*T that Flicker function is amazing. Out of about 1000 pics I had 3, yes 3 that were off. I will link examples later. But with the Flicker function and the high ISO I know I chose an awesome upgrade from the 7D.



That's great news to hear *Smitty*! If mine doesn't sell before the next swim meet (with really bad lights) I will be putting that _Flea Flicker_ function to a serious test!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty Of One said:


> On a downside I had 4-5 CF card errors that prevented me from shooting, I had to take the CF out then reinsert. After the 4th time I reverted to the backup SD card. Thank god for the backup, never had a card error in my life before this.
> 
> In defense of the camera it may have been the card, it was a brand new UDMA 7 32gb card, I only formatted it in camera prior to use. I will try a low level format and check again before I revert to my older CF cards.



Hey *Smitty*, in regard to your card problem, I'm not going to distract the thread by beginning a card debate but try these sites for software you can use to truly test the card you are using for bad chip sectors. (Long Formats help but they don't give you much feedback.) The card you are using may have an error emerging if it's old or it may be a counterfeit card if you just bought it and it's not performing as expected. I run this software overnight on every new card I receive and occasionally if I suspect errors are cropping up.

http://sosfakeflash.wordpress.com/2008/09/02/h2testw-14-gold-standard-in-detecting-usb-counterfeit-drives/
http://www.vconsole.com/client/?page=page&id=13

Let us know what you find. Good luck!!

Rusty


----------



## Smitty Of One (Nov 6, 2014)

Rusty, Excellent advice will do when I can. Like you said I also do not want this to be about the 7D2, it was a brand new card. I did contact the supplier, and they offered to ship me a new one of the next higher level for free.

In reality it does not even matter, if the CF card slot was broken on the new 7D2 it would be fixed via firmware eventually, even if it wasn't I would never give this camera back or speak poorly of it. It is impossible to fill up the buffer in JPEG mode, it just can't be done via CF, and SD performance buffer is beyond anything I will every be able to meet unless I want to shoot a 20mp movie at 10 fps.

It has fixed my main two issues in sports photo life, stadium flicker and awesome high ISO performance.

They can pull my 7D2 out of my dead left hand and my Glock 22 out of my right.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2014)

Love it *Smitty*! 

So glad you're a happy camper. A wide spread home run on a new camera model is great for everyone whether they own it or not. So far it seems like Canon has a hit with this one. Big relief!


----------



## toddbeall (Nov 6, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Well I bought the 70D, which I'm actually very happy with but now this will almost certainly be the next body I buy.



How do you like your 70d? I am also upgrading from the T2i to the 70D and was curious as to your findings (having looked at your thread where you discussed what camera to buy a year ago)

Thanks!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2014)

FWIW *toddbeall*, I think the 70D is a great camera. I've shot a few swim meets with it and it has produced great shots and handled well. And the swim meet shots are High ISO in terrible light. They have much better IQ than the 60D. The focus is much better than the 60D and 7 fps is very nice as well. Unfortunately I don't do much video but that is supposed to be what it is best at with the new sensor tech. I think you would be delighted at how well the 70D performs when upgrading from the T2i. Hugh increase in all aspects of the camera. Plus the touch screen is pretty handy too. I happen to be selling mine unless the 7D2 I bought sells first.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23572.0


----------



## pierlux (Nov 6, 2014)

On Monday, October 3, I pulled the trigger. In the evening I was playing with my new toy.

My first thought, coming from a 5D2, was "oh Lord, now THIS is an autofocus!"

My second one was "how will I ever be able to remember all the available functions and settings?"

The third one was about priorities: what next? Battery grip, 24 f/2.8 IS as a walkaround lens for crop or Sigma 150-600? (I decided, I'm saving for the Siggy).

The fourth one crossed my mind just for a moment: "mmmh... selling organs is now legal in both Australia and Singapore... I wonder how much is a 54 years old kidney in decent conditions valued... (ok, I admit this one's not true ;D )

The fourth one (this one is true) was "I want to start a thread on CR: _what are your settings on your 7D2 and why?_" But I didn't. I think first I have to decide which are mine. I'm continuously changing them, from what is displayed in the viewfinder to custom functions, to autofocus, to metering, to which settings to save under C1, C2, C3, to... to... too many. But boys, oh I'm having so much fun! Btw, I won't feel offended if someone starts such a thread in my place, rather I'd be glad.

I'm so happy I decided for the 7D2 instead of the 70D!


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 6, 2014)

toddbeall said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Well I bought the 70D, which I'm actually very happy with but now this will almost certainly be the next body I buy.
> ...



I really like it. As ever it depends on what you're going to use it for. The AF is excellent - though presumably not in the same league as the 7d2 by the sounds of things. The 10 FPS will just have you giggling first time you try it. But it makes for a great upgrade in many ways. The touch screen is "nice" I'd say and the menus and options are similar enough but with enough new things to make it both a comfortable upgrade and an interesting one.

I'd tend to agree with everyone else that the actual picture quality characteristics do not change hugely but with better AF in all conditions I've tried and the other options you'll get far more keepers.

Of course if you're a landscape guy then it might not be the best choice but for most users I'd say it's a well worthwhile upgrade. I've not been disappointed for a moment.


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 6, 2014)

PS If you like using Live View AF or use the camera for video you will be pleased x 10. The Live View AF using DPAF is night and day better!


----------



## RichM (Nov 7, 2014)

Yesterday my local shop called to let me know that my 7d2, grip and battery were all in. So at 4:30, I picked everything up, stopped briefly at home to unbox, grab the rest of my equipment, and head to a soccer game under lights. I didn't have time to walk through all the settings and make sure I had it set up the way I wanted until I was on the sideline, as the game was almost an hour away from my home and started at 6.

The setup was so quick, simple and familiar that I had pretty much everything the way I wanted it in about 5 minutes. Given far from ideal lighting, I set the ISO to 4000 and went to work. I was getting 640-800/sec so, that seemed like a good place to start. I shot about 120 frames and headed home to see what I got.

So here are my first thoughts (less than a couple hundred clicks in):

1) I sincerely hope Lightroom gets an update to handle raw files soon.
2) The high ISO performance is significantly better than the 7d. I wouldn't have shot this game at ISO 4000, and have always felt that anything over 1250 wasn't worth it. 4000 was pushing my personal limit, but they were really quite good and a lot better than I expected.
3) With AF in Servo mode, iTr on, etc. the focus was amazing. I only had 1 shot out of focus, and it was entirely my fault. I'm not a "spray and pray" shooter at all, but the few sequences I did shoot were all dead on!

I'm still not sure about color, IQ under normal conditions (i.e. any reasonable light), etc. but a couple of daylight games this weekends should answer many of those questions. Now that I've actually gone through all the setting, and tweeked several, I can hardly wait to get out again. 

I've been waiting for this upgrade for at least a couple years. All I wanted was better high ISO performance, and better focus/tracking. I'm not at all disappointed so far.

http://nhsports.smugmug.com/Soccer/2014-Soccer/D3-Semi-Bow-vs-Stevens-11-5/


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 7, 2014)

Great work *RichM*!!

Those are some great shots and the IQ and focus looks awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sanj (Nov 7, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Here is another one with the 24 f2.8 IS on the 7D2. That electronic level in the viewfinder is my new favorite thing. Shame I don't have that on my "landscape" camera. Once again I feel the lens has a very neutral field of view on this camera. Handheld, f8, 1/50th ISO 200. Higher ISO versions of this scene had issues with the DR which was a bit beyond the cameras natural range. At ISO 6400 it was pretty mushy all over.



On your landscape camera you will have a bubble on your tripod. Or electronic level finder in live view. Just saying.


----------



## pierlux (Nov 7, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Here is a photo with the 24 f2.8 IS on the 7D2. As you can see very little distortion on a crop body. Hand held at f5.6, 1/60th at ISO400. Framed it up with the in-viewfinder level and shot. It was raining buckets here all day so light was pretty soft. DR right on the edge though with the glass in the background. This should make an excellent "normal" lens.



GraFax, thanks a lot! After the supertele zoom and the battery grip, the 24 f2.8 IS will be my next purchase for sure. Excellent option on FF, also.


----------



## jrista (Nov 7, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Sorry if I'm beating this to death. Here is another one. ISO 1600 subject with high DR (14stops?). The kind of picture you are not supposed to be able to take with a 7D2. Not perfect but completely acceptable for many uses in my opinion. Not what I bought this body for but good to know it'll do in a pinch. Canon 24 f2.8 IS, ISO 1600, f5.6 1/40th of a second handheld.




Well, you certainly don't have 14 stops worth of data in that image. The scene itself may be around 14 stops, but a lot of the highlight information is clipped. According to the only source of info we have at the moment, DXO, the ScreenDR measure indicates the 7D II has 9.53 stops of DR at ISO 1600. That's fairly on-par for APS-C sensors. For example, the D5300, which uses a Toshiba sensor with over 13 stops of DR at ISO 100, gets only 9.66 stops ScreenDR at ISO 1600. So, given the highlights in your photo appear to be clipped, I'd say the DR of your photo is right around 9.5 stops.


All that aside, I think your photos are wonderful. Is that a botanical garden somewhere? It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Joey (Nov 7, 2014)

The OP of this thread is apparently a UK resident and received his new camera on 29th October(?). 

I'm also in Britain, and as far as I can tell none of the major resellers have stock yet. Is this another example of Rip-Off Britain? When I finally get my camera I will have to pay about 30% more than the US price, and in the USA they get their kit weeks before we do! 

I could, apparently, order from DigitalRev in Hong Kong, who have them in stock, and I'd receive my camera in about five days and pay £200 less than buying from a reputable UK dealer who buys through the Canon UK distribution channel. Does anyone have a view on whether it's worth sticking with Canon UK distribution, or saving money and getting my camera quicker by ordering from DigitalRev?


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 7, 2014)

Joey said:


> The OP of this thread is apparently a UK resident and received his new camera on 29th October(?).
> 
> I'm also in Britain, and as far as I can tell none of the major resellers have stock yet. Is this another example of Rip-Off Britain? When I finally get my camera I will have to pay about 30% more than the US price, and in the USA they get their kit weeks before we do!
> 
> I could, apparently, order from DigitalRev in Hong Kong, who have them in stock, and I'd receive my camera in about five days and pay £200 less than buying from a reputable UK dealer who buys through the Canon UK distribution channel. Does anyone have a view on whether it's worth sticking with Canon UK distribution, or saving money and getting my camera quicker by ordering from DigitalRev?



Dale Photographic in Leeds have them in stock; £1,599.00

(They also keep getting in surprisingly large amounts of used D600 and D610s)


----------



## Davebo (Nov 8, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > The OP of this thread is apparently a UK resident and received his new camera on 29th October(?).
> ...



Wow, at £1,599.00...that converts to roughly $2,875 CAD...over 50% more than the current Canadian list of $1899! For warranty purposes, it's usually best to buy in your home country,but with that big a price difference it might be worth taking a chance and shop around. $1899 CAD is approximately £1,056....or nearly £550 difference. Even with shipping/duty you stand to save. Maybe a large US or Can retailer might be worth checking out.


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2014)

got mine today and did some test shooting. a lot of the post about this camera seem to be coming from 7d users who compare the 2. i would like to compare it to the 70d. i bought the 7dii for birding and also for use with the sigma 120-300, the 70d is too small for that lens. the 7dii seems to be great for what i want it for but i can't imagine using it for much else, it is really a brick. anybody that does not really need the souped up af and frame rate should really consider the 70d. the iq is pretty much the same and its a more sensible size with a very nice feature set. 

something i like about the 70d over the 7dii is the af select button (by shutter) on the 70d which is the mfn on 7dii. on the 70d its live all the time so you can press it anytime to cycle and change points with the multi dial. on the 7dii you have to press the af select button on the back to change points. you can set the thumb rocker to live cycle modes but you still cant change points without pressing the main af select button with your thumb first. its always one extra button press. The 70d has touch/swivel screen and wifi.

I don't like the heavy shutter on the 70d, the shutter on the 7dii is smooth light and quiet. I like that the thumb nubbin over the dial rocker but I will have to get used to it again after the 6d and 70d. The 7dii viewfinder seems better and brighter. The 7dii af is more accurate and much better in low light. I am going to get a 1066x cf card because according to tdp you can get 49 shots at 10fps on the buffer and then it will continue to shoot 5.7fps unill the card is full. The 70d has left me stuck with a full buffer and unable to shoot. It really bogs down.


----------



## -Gamer- (Nov 8, 2014)

candc said:


> got mine today and did some test shooting. a lot of the post about this camera seem to be coming from 7d users who compare the 2. i would like to compare it to the 70d. i bought the 7dii for birding and also for use with the sigma 120-300, the 70d is too small for that lens. the 7dii seems to be great for what i want it for but i can't imagine using it for much else, it is really a brick. anybody that does not really need the souped up af and frame rate should really consider the 70d. the iq is pretty much the same and its a more sensible size with a very nice feature set.
> 
> something i like about the 70d over the 7dii is the af select button (by shutter) on the 70d which is the mfn on 7dii. on the 70d its live all the time so you can press it anytime to cycle and change points with the multi dial. on the 7dii you have to press the af select button on the back to change points. you can set the thumb rocker to live cycle modes but you still cant change points without pressing the main af select button with your thumb first. its always one extra button press. The 70d has touch/swivel screen and wifi.
> 
> I don't like the heavy shutter on the 70d, the shutter on the 7dii is smooth light and quiet. I like that the thumb nubbin over the dial rocker but I will have to get used to it again after the 6d and 70d. The 7dii viewfinder seems better and brighter. The 7dii af is more accurate and much better in low light. I am going to get a 1066x cf card because according to tdp you can get 49 shots at 10fps on the buffer and then it will continue to shoot 5.7fps unill the card is full. The 70d has left me stuck with a full buffer and unable to shoot. It really bogs down.





You can change the AF points around without an extra button press. Just go into Custom Controls and change it. :


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2014)

Found it thanks, there is an option to make the thumb nubbin live for af point select. it is very customizable


----------



## Mancubus (Nov 8, 2014)

Dear owners, I'm grateful about the short reviews and comments and I'm about to buy a 7D Mark II. 

Did anyone here had any issues with the camera so far? The benefits are very convincing, but I'm looking for issues such as:

- The excessive sensor dust/oil on several Nikon bodies
- The white spots on long exposures using early releases of the Nikon D810 
- The serious inconsistent autofocus issue with early releases of the Canon 70D (that one got me, that's why I'm extremely cautions on the next purchase)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 8, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Wish the new AF mode lever was bi-directional. I hate having to go through all of the modes to get back to single point AF from expanded.


If you know that there are certain modes that you don't use, you could deselect them, and thus get fewer options to flip through.


----------



## alby87a (Nov 8, 2014)

At first I was very skeptical of the 7D Mark ii since I had a 7D but ever since I heard about decent IQ with high ISO, I had to check it out.

So I decided to stop by my local shop and pick up the camera which was just the body. Professionally I shoot weddings and I contract with a company who does high school sports. So I figured I'd take it out on my football game gig. This thing was pure amazing. I was at 1/500 and at 4000 ISO shooting only JPEG. If you are shooting sports this is the way to go. I'm hooked on this camera. This will be replacing my 7D. However I'm just disappointed about no straight access with Lightroom with RAW other than that I'm very satisfied with this camera. The AF really came in handy vs my old 7D. I don't know if I'm going to use my 7D Mark ii later on today for an engagement shoot because I feel more comfortable shooting raw. I wish Adobe would get on this!


----------



## pierlux (Nov 8, 2014)

Davebo said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Joey said:
> ...



We are not lucky at all as concerns the cost of tech products in Europe, and not only tech stuff, unfortunately. Everything costs 30% to over 50% more than US and Canada. I paid €1,629 for mine in Italy and I'm very happy because the 7D2 is currently listed at €1,799. Btw, the battery grip is practically nowhere to be found here at present.

I had resolved not to be an early adopter and wait for the price to settle a bit also because I was still undecided between the 7D2 and 70D, but after reading some first impressions reviews and the comments of the owners I couldn't resist and I'm happy I didn't wait. The 7D2 is really a mini-1DX.


----------



## Joey (Nov 8, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > The OP of this thread is apparently a UK resident and received his new camera on 29th October(?).
> ...



You're right - they've had them in stock about a week, although every other dealer is still waiting for theirs and apparently they don't have a confirmed date when they'll get them either. So I asked Dale why, and their answer is that they have a very good relationship with Canon, and they ordered 'quite a lot of them'. I'll be ordering from Dale on Monday (they only open 'till 12:30 on Saturdays) and will expect to receive my camera on Tuesday.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 8, 2014)

pierlux said:


> Davebo said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



It depends how you look at pricing. In the USA the minimum wage for many states is $7.25, and though many states have higher minimums things like overtime, healthcare etc are not paid as they are in the EU, the UK minimum wage is £6.25 for over 21's and that is $10, or nearly 40% more.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 8, 2014)

Joey said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Joey said:
> ...



I try to get gear from Dale Photographic when I can, have done over the past thirty years, and got the 6D + 24-70 f4 IS from them as they were the only ones in the country to do that as a 'kit', priced accordingly. They are always competitive on price with the likes of WEX. Worth supporting, they are a helpful outfit.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > Davebo said:
> ...


I paid NOK13.299,- here in Norway (Japanfoto), which translates to GBP1.250/USD2.000. Our minimum wages are way above UK and we have a 25% VAT and the UK has 17%, if I remember correctly. So from that perspective, Canon gear in the UK is expensive.


----------



## pierlux (Nov 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > Davebo said:
> ...



True. And food also, just to mention a prime good. But energy... is insanely expensive here.

Back to first impressions, my 50mm f/1.4 has become a fantastic portrait lens! With the 5D2, its autofocus was unreliable even after AFMA (+13), but with the 7D2 it works like a charm, and I haven't AFMAdjusted it yet. Too much of a difference to think it's only the DOF advantage of crop.

I still haven't AFMAd any of my lenses 'cos I've been too busy playing with the settings. I'm going to look into AFMAing as the next step, it will be interesting to compare each lens' result to the 5D2's adjustments. Logic would suggest consistent results, i.e. back- or front-focusing lenses should behave similarly relatively to each other, but I suspect things are not as simple as they appear and the AF module accounts for more than speed, accuracy and precision in this respect. We'll see in the next days.


----------



## magic koala (Nov 8, 2014)

Have had the 7D2 for a week. I also have the 5DM3 and 7D. Straight out of the box it's perfect, great ISO 1600 and above, quiet continuous shooting and focusing is great in low light. The new battery definitely lasts longer than the older version. I tried the 24-70mm f2.8 II, 135mm, 50mm f/1.4 and 70-200mm f4 IS and they all worked perfectly - everything in focus, no adjustments required. The 50mm f/1.4 definitely works better on the 7D2 than the 7D, not sure why but the shots just look great.

My only issue is that I realize that I shoot far less sports and I'm actually quite satisfied with the 5DMK3. I actually stopped using the 7D when I got the 5DMK3 but I just love buying new gear! I lent the 7DMK2 to my friend since he shoots his daughter swimming, playing soccer and taekwondo. I won't mind if he buys it off me.

Can't praise the 7DMK2 enough, good job Canon!


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 8, 2014)

magic koala said:


> Have had the 7D2 for a week. I also have the 5DM3 and 7D. Straight out of the box it's perfect, great ISO 1600 and above, quiet continuous shooting and focusing is great in low light. The new battery definitely lasts longer than the older version. I tried the 24-70mm f2.8 II, 135mm, 50mm f/1.4 and 70-200mm f4 IS and they all worked perfectly - everything in focus, no adjustments required. The 50mm f/1.4 definitely works better on the 7D2 than the 7D, not sure why but the shots just look great.
> 
> My only issue is that I realize that I shoot far less sports and I'm actually quite satisfied with the 5DMK3. I actually stopped using the 7D when I got the 5DMK3 but I just love buying new gear! I lent the 7DMK2 to my friend since he shoots his daughter swimming, playing soccer and taekwondo. I won't mind if he buys it off me.
> 
> Can't praise the 7DMK2 enough, good job Canon!



If I was u keep the 7D mark too and sell the 7D while it still has value


----------



## Freddie (Nov 8, 2014)

*Mine arrived yesterday evening.*

I know I'm a bit late to the party but I didn't pre-order early.
I tried the 7D in late 2010 and decided to get the 1D MK IV instead despite the price disparity.
I will be testing and comparing over the next few days. The birds are mostly gone here in the high Rocky Mountains save for the few residents. I am thinking of feeding them a bit this year to provide subjects. They love peanut butter.
We have Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep in rutting season right now so I may go see how it works with large animals. I have the 1D MK IV and a 5D MK III to compare with the 7D MK II. I have lenses from 15mm fisheye up to 500mm L, f/4, Series 1. Since I'm a member of CPS, I am thinking of borrowing the 1DX and comparing as well. That may or may not happen depending on how testing goes.
I had the 1D MK II and 1D MK III when they came out so I have lots of images from the same lenses to compare with. I would say that if the new camera does not better those two cameras I would be sorely disappointed. The 1D MK IV betters them both by a large margin. It may take a few days but I will be testing.


----------



## magic koala (Nov 8, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> magic koala said:
> 
> 
> > Have had the 7D2 for a week. I also have the 5DM3 and 7D. Straight out of the box it's perfect, great ISO 1600 and above, quiet continuous shooting and focusing is great in low light. The new battery definitely lasts longer than the older version. I tried the 24-70mm f2.8 II, 135mm, 50mm f/1.4 and 70-200mm f4 IS and they all worked perfectly - everything in focus, no adjustments required. The 50mm f/1.4 definitely works better on the 7D2 than the 7D, not sure why but the shots just look great.
> ...



Yep, somebody is buying the 7D off me for $500


----------



## Basil (Nov 8, 2014)

Ok, I'm a little late to this thread. I've had my 7DM2 since Friday 31 Oct. Adorama shipped it next day air on the 30th. I have not had a chance to put it through its paces really, but from what I have seen so far I am going to love this camera! The most obvious thing is the low light / hi ISO performance. I will attempt to attach a picture I took in my living room with very low light (one 40-watt bulb in a lamp across the room at night). This was shot at an incredible ISO of 16,000 (that's thousand, not hundred). Yes there is some noise in the black areas, but for this ISO it is amazing!


----------



## Mancubus (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my 7Dm2 today. 

I had some issues with my Sigma 17-50mm 2.8. These lens worked fine on my 70D but I am getting very inaccurate focus on the 7Dm2, no matter what Micro AF adjustments I make. 

My other lenses (85mm 1.8, 100mm macro, 10-22mm) work very well with the 7Dm2. So I guess there could be an incompatibility issue between these lens and the 7Dm2 body. I wish more people could test this combination.

*EDIT: * It seems to be a Sigma issue, the lens need to be serviced to have the firmware/chip updated in order to work with such a new camera body.

Zooming in photos is a step backwards from the 70D. On the 70D I could just use my thumb to press the review button and use the two buttons next to the AF-On to zoom in and out, or just use the touching screen.

*EDIT* A good solution is to use the SET button to enable zooming at: Custom controls (under Cn. F3) > Set button > Mag/Reduce 

That exposure scale that is displayed on the top screen of the 70D is now hidden inside the viewfinder on the 7Dm2. Not a big deal but just saying.


----------



## -Gamer- (Nov 8, 2014)

Mancubus said:


> Got my 7Dm2 today. I have to be a bit critical here, it's a great camera but not perfect.
> 
> I had some issues with my Sigma 17-50mm 2.8. These lens worked fine on my 70D but I am getting very inaccurate focus on the 7Dm2, no matter what Micro AF adjustments I make.
> 
> ...




Go into Custom Controls and change the Set button to Mag/Reduce. (I think thats all I did as far as viewing back images.) You should now be able to just push the Set button and rotate the back dial to view the next image or prior image at whatever magnification you set in the Playback section of the main menu. Push the Set button again to change back into normal view size.

Use the top dial to enlarge or reduce the image size while viewing. Now you can playback and view images with just your right thumb and forefinger. Hope this helps ya out 

Forgot to mention use the Multi-Controller to move about while viewing images.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 8, 2014)

GraFax said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



I have only been to Longwood Gardens once (3 years ago) and I loved it. I was visiting my wife's family in Philly and only had my Canon PowerShot SX230 with me. Fabulous place and I must return with a DLSR for better shots. Here are but a few of the hundreds of photos taken there that day. I highly recommend this place if you like gardens.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 8, 2014)

A few flowers from Longwood Gardens 3 years ago with my SX230.


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2014)

i think the dpaf on the 7dii is even better than on the 70d. it seems faster. not having a touchscreen is not that bad. the thumb nubbin works pretty good for moving around. alot better than the dial rockers, i hate those things.


----------



## RodS57 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've had my 7d2 since Monday. Work and the weather have prevented anything more than a few test shots. I have noticed in low light conditions a red flash of light inside the viewfinder which can be seen by the subject through the lens. The manual seems to concentrate on the assist beam in relation to a flash. I haven't found an on/off function for this in the menu system or in the manual. Does anyone know where this setting can be found?

I have auto flash and live view turned off. I've turned off all settings related to AF assist beam that I have been able to find but it still fires. I took a picture of a co-worker just after sunset yesterday and he saw the assist beam flash from about 100 feet away. 

Thanks
Rod


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2014)

RodS57 said:


> I've had my 7d2 since Monday. Work and the weather have prevented anything more than a few test shots. I have noticed in low light conditions a red flash of light inside the viewfinder which can be seen by the subject through the lens. The manual seems to concentrate on the assist beam in relation to a flash. I haven't found an on/off function for this in the menu system or in the manual. Does anyone know where this setting can be found?
> 
> I have auto flash and live view turned off. I've turned off all settings related to AF assist beam that I have been able to find but it still fires. I took a picture of a co-worker just after sunset yesterday and he saw the assist beam flash from about 100 feet away.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 9, 2014)

Mancubus said:


> Got my 7Dm2 today. I have to be a bit critical here, it's a great camera but not perfect.
> 
> I had some issues with my Sigma 17-50mm 2.8. These lens worked fine on my 70D but I am getting very inaccurate focus on the 7Dm2, no matter what Micro AF adjustments I make.
> 
> ...



You will most likely need to get the Sigma rechipped. This is common since Sigma reverse engineers the communications with bodies. Your focus problem is highly likely a Sigma issue.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 9, 2014)

Craig Burrows said:


> This time tomorrow (5pm GMT) I will have the 7D Mark II in my hands, I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread for 7D Mark II owners (okay I am starting this to distract myself from the wait as well).
> 
> What do you like? What do you dislike?
> What would you add or subtract?
> ...



One of my first shots using the 7D Mark II. ISO1600, F8, 1/1000s. So far I"m pleased with this camera and yes it's a significant upgrade from the Mark I in AF performance, usable ISO and overall performance. Very highly recommended for anyone in the market for this type of camera body. 




Alpen Diamond Dahlia by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RichM (Nov 9, 2014)

I followed up the night soccer game with football today. The majority of these were shot with the 7d2, 300/4 at iso 100-400. I found the AF to be most impressive. I still have a test/adjust for lenses, but right out of the box it is either right on or very close. 

http://nhsports.smugmug.com/Football/2014-Football/Bow/D3-Qtr-Final-Bow-vs-Brady-11-8/


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 9, 2014)

having had the camera for a week now, I really really really don't like DPR. Lightroom is a far superior product and I hope they have an update soon.


----------



## RichM (Nov 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> having had the camera for a week now, I really really really don't like DPR. Lightroom is a far superior product and I hope they have an update soon.



+1 (or more). I'm going to have to go jpg as I don't have the patience I used to have. Anyone heard when we might get LR CR2->JPG for the 7d2?


----------



## candc (Nov 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> having had the camera for a week now, I really really really don't like DPR. Lightroom is a far superior product and I hope they have an update soon.



I like it for its quikview feature. It opens up fast and is great for viewing rating and deleting. Also good if you want to convert without any additional auto corrections on top of what the camera does because the default conversion is the same as an in camera JPEG.


----------



## RichM (Nov 9, 2014)

candc said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > having had the camera for a week now, I really really really don't like DPR. Lightroom is a far superior product and I hope they have an update soon.
> ...



So why not just shoot jpeg? If all we're doing is using DPR to convert from raw to jpeg, then why bother.


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> having had the camera for a week now, I really really really don't like DPR. Lightroom is a far superior product and I hope they have an update soon.



Open in DPP->Convert to TIFF->Open in LR

I personally hate LR/ACR (I'm definitely in the minority there, I realize) and this is what I do for pretty much all my photos so that I can work on them in Photoshop. DPP handles noise much better than Adobe. You can set DPP defaults to all zero so that there are no adjustments carried over to the TIFF if you want, as well.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 9, 2014)

RichM said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > having had the camera for a week now, I really really really don't like DPR. Lightroom is a far superior product and I hope they have an update soon.
> ...



I don't have LR but I've seen CR posts here recently that say you can just convert the RAW in DPP to TIFF and then import that TIFF into LR easily to PP in LR, if I remember correctly.


----------



## candc (Nov 9, 2014)

I always shoot raw and normally use dxo but I do my sorting with dpp. I will convert photos with dpp for stitching with ptgui, it seems to work better that way. I think dpp like the camera engine does a really good job of doing a straight conversion but you don't want to be stuck with just a JPEG if you need to do more.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 9, 2014)

Steve beat me to the punch by 2 minutes ;D


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 9, 2014)

GraFax said:


> RichM said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...



That is my plan also. Zero out the settings in DPP. I plan on using the lens optimizer in DPP also. I use DPP to sort, then to LR for final cuts and file naming and organization. Back to DPP to convert to tiffs then PS to finish PP and convert to jpegs.


----------



## Mancubus (Nov 9, 2014)

2n10 said:


> You will most likely need to get the Sigma rechipped. This is common since Sigma reverse engineers the communications with bodies. Your focus problem is highly likely a Sigma issue.



Well, I guess that's the issue. I've sent an email to Sigma, I'll post the outcome here.



-Gamer- said:


> Go into Custom Controls and change the Set button to Mag/Reduce. (I think thats all I did as far as viewing back images.) You should now be able to just push the Set button and rotate the back dial to view the next image or prior image at whatever magnification you set in the Playback section of the main menu. Push the Set button again to change back into normal view size.
> 
> Use the top dial to enlarge or reduce the image size while viewing. Now you can playback and view images with just your right thumb and forefinger. Hope this helps ya out
> 
> Forgot to mention use the Multi-Controller to move about while viewing images.



It worked, thanks!

Once again thanks to you both. Actually since the Sigma issue is on the lens (I can't blame the 7dm2 I guess), I have no complaints at all now, the camera is awesome.


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 9, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> It depends how you look at pricing. In the USA the minimum wage for many states is $7.25, and though many states have higher minimums things like overtime, healthcare etc are not paid as they are in the EU, the UK minimum wage is £6.25 for over 21's and that is $10, or nearly 40% more.



That's a good point, and it is all swings and roundabouts, take the price of energy as someone else pointed out. 70 or 80 pounds used to be a purchase I'd have to think about for a bit not so long ago and now it's a trip to fill up the car. 

There are also taxes etc but nothing in my view that really explains why such goods cost so much in the UK . . . other than supply and demand of course. Presumably these are the price points companies feel they get the best profits from overall.


----------



## pierlux (Nov 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > having had the camera for a week now, I really really really don't like DPR. Lightroom is a far superior product and I hope they have an update soon.
> ...



I can't say I hate LR+ACR, but I use DPP and it has always worked fine to me. Basically it does all that is needed. Plus, it's free. I guess it's a matter of getting used to the graphics, layout, menus... I'm at ease with the DPP's interface. It's the same old story, once you're accustomed to something you always feel uncomfortable to change to anything else. That said, I believe that if the majority prefers Adobe, DxO or other paid software, then there must be a substantial reason.


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 9, 2014)

I like the idea of a built-in GPS. I don't figure I will use it much but I like the idea of having it available. This past weekend my son graduated from college (he was on the 25 year plan but finally made it) and I had to travel to Houston for the ceremony. I had heard how the GPS would devour batteries and I wanted to see how bad it was so I turned on the GPS before leaving my home in the DFW area. I did not enable the logging feature (though I thought I had...my fault). Everytime I looked at the display the GPS was flashing, meaning it was searching for satellites I believe. Took a touch over 100 snapshots, used built in flash for about three of them (I was really wanting to test available light capability). Got home on Saturday evening and was tired (major traffic jam at Woodlands, even worse than the norm there) so I didn't even open my camera bag. Today after church I pulled out the camera and the GPS was still flashing. Battery (which is an old E6 not an E6N) is still at 48% capacity after 50+ hours. And, oddly enough, every picture has Lat/Lon information which appears to be correct (the elevation information is wrong, shows about 700m asl in some pictures and the highest elevation in Houston, outside of a building is closer to 40m asl).

I was pleased with the battery usage. Now the GPS is disabled and probably won't be used again until we take a real trip.


----------



## candc (Nov 9, 2014)

i don't know if this was mentioned but it has exposure compensation in manual mode.


----------



## candc (Nov 10, 2014)

There may be another way to set it but if you press the q button then you can select and adjust it in the rear lcd


----------



## weixing (Nov 10, 2014)

GraFax said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know if this was mentioned but it has exposure compensation in manual mode.
> ...


Hi,
I set the "SET" button in the "Custom Control" as "Exposure Compensation", then I can use exposure compensation in manual mode by pressing the "SET" button and turn the main dial.

The side exposure scale will show both exposure compensation and flash exposure compensation at the same time and will show the brightness different if you use "AE Lock" function.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 10, 2014)

GraFax said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



I actually have mine set up so that when I engage the thumb toggle (new button, whatever it's called) that I can adjust the exposure compensation. I find this more ergonomic and natural than using the "set" button.


----------



## photorockies (Nov 11, 2014)

I returned mine due to front focusing issues. Volleyball players' arms and hands were in focus instead of the torso or face. It was a frequent occurrence. It may be something correctable by AFMA but FOCAL isn't working yet with the camera.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 12, 2014)

photorockies said:


> I returned mine due to front focusing issues. Volleyball players' arms and hands were in focus instead of the torso or face. It was a frequent occurrence. It may be something correctable by AFMA but FOCAL isn't working yet with the camera.



Reikan FoCal works perfectly for this camera. It is not able to analyze the RAW files in real time , but you can take all the test shots manually (shooting in JPG) and run these through the program. I have already calibrated my 7D2 to my lenses and it made a big difference.


----------



## Helmi2010 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dear all,

Last week i received my new toy! 
I made some pictures with the EF 500mm and 1.4X TC.
As far as i can see the 7D MK II works very good! I used AF mode 1, Focus priority, Auto Iso and D+. All shots handheld with 1/800 Sec. 



_T6A0112_Haubentaucher by HelmiGloor, on Flickr



_T6A0092_Graugans by HelmiGloor, on Flickr



_T6A0040_Reiherente by HelmiGloor, on Flickr

Currently we have bad weather, I hope I can make more pictures on the weekend.

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 13, 2014)

Beautiful shots Helmut.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 13, 2014)

A couple from my 7D2 with the 100-400L





With Kenko 1.4TC, ISO 5000


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

photorockies said:


> I returned mine due to front focusing issues. Volleyball players' arms and hands were in focus instead of the torso or face. It was a frequent occurrence. It may be something correctable by AFMA but FOCAL isn't working yet with the camera.



What aperture were you shooting with? Comparing the focus on the two hands it looks like your DoF was about the width of the woman's shoulders.

Since the infocus portion (arm) was in front of the face, are you sure your focus point was on the woman's face and not partially on the arm? One has to consider that the actual focus point may not line up exactly with the projected focus point in the viewfinder. 

Did you have this same issue with more static shots where you would have more control over where the actual focus point would be?


----------



## Act444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally made the upgrade!

1st impressions, having only shot test images indoors - 

- Nice feel to this camera, handles much like a 5D. Pairs with the 5D3 very well.

- Loving the expanded customization abilities of this camera. Particularly the expanded "My Menu" option and the ability to customize entire tabs...awesome. 

- 65 pt AF spread has very good coverage of the frame.

- Tested it with 2 lenses - the 70-300L and 24-70 4 IS. The 70-300 was basically good to go, but the 24-70 front-focused significantly esp. at the wide end. An on-the-fly AF adjustment helped a little (I don't have the advanced tools that many other forum members do to get it completely right). 

- AF accuracy - can't speak too much to this, as my ability to test was limited...but I can say it's much more consistent than the original 7D. Not perfect, of course, but you can re-focus and take the same shot over and over and have confidence that the shot will be of acceptable sharpness. (Wasn't the case with the original 7D, which was all OVER the place). Servo accuracy seemed a little better, but again, since I have nothing moving I had to move myself. Not the ideal way to test, so more on this later.

- Focusing: Also impressed by the camera's ability to focus in dark conditions, even in Servo mode. This is probably the biggest improvement over the original 7D in my opinion, since that was its #1 weak spot.

- High ISO performance - it's one thing to see test images online, but when you actually pick up and use this camera in your own lighting condition, it tells you so much more. Don't expect the performance of the 5D3/6D but it's a SIGNIFICANT improvement over the 7D - and not just in noise AMOUNT, but in noise QUALITY. Grain appears much finer with no "blotchiness" and significantly fewer "colored pixels" (although they're still there if you look for them). Best high ISO performance I've seen from a crop camera to date. 3200 is good (I set the Auto ISO limit here, as on the original 7D), and for the first time on crop, I find 6400 to be actually usable! Probably would hesitate to push beyond 6400, although I did test all the way to 16,000 and if one really needed the light, at least the files clean up nicely. I underexposed some 3200 shots and attempted to boost it up 1+ stops - much more flexibility in the files, but still not at the level of FF. Overall, if this is the best they could do, I'm happy. 

Great camera so far, I like it.


----------



## iots (Nov 16, 2014)

I shot it yesterday and am very pleased with it. I normally shoot raw, but with Adobe Camera Raw not supporting it, I shot this in JPG, ISO 1600, F2.0, 1/1000 and no noise reduction turned on. I reduced the size in half to upload it using Perfect Resize.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 16, 2014)

2n10 said:


> A couple from my 7D2 with the 100-400L
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really nice shot of the Canada Goose.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 16, 2014)

One thing I noticed, and would like to ask other owners:

Reading the manual, it looks like the buffer capacity for RAW is 24, or 31 if you use a UDMA 7 CF card.

Now, I have a SanDisk 128GB UDMA 7 card in the CF slot...but I'm still getting the lower 24 count. This is with OR without an SD card in the slot. Anyone else using this card (or is managing to get the full 31 buffer rate)?


----------



## RodS57 (Nov 16, 2014)

Klaus_Kleber said:


> im not at awe about the image quality but the speed is great.
> IQ is good thought.
> 
> i killed my first one the same day (well at night  ) i got it.
> ...



Good to hear you have your issue sorted out. Happy hunting!

Rod


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 16, 2014)

what good is an image if the quality isn't good?


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 16, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> what good is an image if the quality isn't good?



Well, some of us like fuzzy, out-of-focus images because they are more cuddly.  8) ;D


----------



## dolina (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a troll post so pls do not interpret it as such.

What do you *not* like about your 7D Mark II?


----------



## Davebo (Nov 17, 2014)

GraFax said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Not a troll post so pls do not interpret it as such.
> ...



+1 Agree it should be bi-directional. Have had to disable some AF modes too.


----------



## Crapking (Nov 17, 2014)

photorockies said:


> I returned mine due to front focusing issues. Volleyball players' arms and hands were in focus instead of the torso or face. It was a frequent occurrence. It may be something correctable by AFMA but FOCAL isn't working yet with the camera.




7MII0961.jpg by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Sometimes the DoF can be an issue, but this was also shot at f2.0, so I agree maybe AFMA is off on yours...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 17, 2014)

photorockies said:


> I returned mine due to front focusing issues. Volleyball players' arms and hands were in focus instead of the torso or face. It was a frequent occurrence. It may be something correctable by AFMA but FOCAL isn't working yet with the camera.



YOu dont need FoCal to AFMA your camera. YOu can do it easily with a sheet of newspaper and a wall. THe only thing FoCal is good for is racking up your shutter actuations. Most of the time it's AFMA calculation is not consistent. I rather set it manually based on how my shots look. I can get a lens calibrated in about 10 minutes. A little longer for zoom lenses snce you have to do it twice, one at each end of the zoom range.

I did have to AFMA my 7d2 as well. +8 with my 300 2.8. However that's within reason for now and I'll have that fixed when I send it in for cleaning. Doesn't start bothering me until it gets to +15 or so.


----------



## Crapking (Nov 17, 2014)

On the grip, it is a little lower, further away from the natural resting position, and much harder to accidentally flip, but I would say a little too hard to use conveniently. An unnatural motion of the thumb is required...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 17, 2014)

Crapking said:


> On the grip, it is a little lower, further away from the natural resting position, and much harder to accidentally flip, but I would say a little too hard to use conveniently. An unnatural motion of the thumb is required...



Not as functional but you can program one of the back buttons AF-ON or AE(*) to switch AF modes. You cannot select between them but you can set it for ONE of the modes. I set it for spot AF but you can choose whatever you want. While you are shooting (half press) just press the AE(*) button and it instantly switches to your preset AF mode.

You can also set the same button to switch to a fixed shutter speed, aperture, ISO, and/or a host of other functions.

It's a bit difficult to move the AF point while holding the button but if you can work around that this might be an option for some.

I find it quite usefull for switching from BIF Zone AF mode to stick picking spot AF in stride while tracking something from flight to landing.


----------



## krjc (Nov 20, 2014)

Have had my 7DII for 24 hours, playing with the raw the last few hours on LR5.7. I have to say I find it much better than my 7D. Maybe lab results show "just" a 2/3 stop improvement in quality, but in real life I find it so much more than that. I look at my 3200 ISO shots and I'm liking them more than anything at ISO 800 with my 7D. Besides IQ, I find it a great improvement, I will definitely be using it next to my 5DIII, something I didn't do with my 7D.


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 20, 2014)

krjc said:


> Have had my 7DII for 24 hours, playing with the raw the last few hours on LR5.7. I have to say I find it much better than my 7D. Maybe lab results show "just" a 2/3 stop improvement in quality, but in real life I find it so much more than that. I look at my 3200 ISO shots and I'm liking them more than anything at ISO 800 with my 7D. Besides IQ, I find it a great improvement, I will definitely be using it next to my 5DIII, something I didn't do with my 7D.



I echo your sentiments.

just got my 7Dii late yesterday evening and took a few test shots at about 10pm, in a room with a 60w bulb.

Setting at ISO 3200 and when I ran my standard noise reduction I use for my 500D, the noise cleaned up far, far better than my 500D would at ISO 800


----------



## digital paradise (Nov 20, 2014)

What do you like? 

1. The ability to program another button besides having to use the DOF button to toggle between One - Shot and AI Servo. How about a FW update for the 5D3 Canon? 

2. The AF selection lever (outside the multi controller).

3. Not camera related but I did not have to restart my computer when I updated DPP 13.4 to DPP4. I thought it may have been a fluke but I updated from 4 to 4.1 and no restart. It is about time Canon. Thanks 

What do you dislike?

Although far better I still have to the DOF button to toggle between One - Shot and AI Servo. It would be nice just to press and release and it stays in the opposite drive. An indicator in the VF would top it off. All of course programmable.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Nov 28, 2014)

I pulled the trigger and got mine on thanksgiving at B&H. This camera is great for me, what I like about it? the focus is a new hybird system like no other it is totally rebuild from the ground up. I had a little playing around before pulling the trigger. Guys that owns the 1DX gave some very strong information at the time, they said it was actually better than the 1Dx in focusing and tracking, this I don't know how valid it is (and don't care) since i do not own a 1Dx. 
I like the tracking and how it does it's thing, I shoot with my 50mm 1.2 and 100mm 2.8 IS Maro which both lenses were very fast and smooth. The menu was really something new to get use to since I am a user of the 5d Mk2 and very satisfy with it's files out put, the only thing I really needed was a better focus system that is good enough for sports and action this was a area that I felt very limited in, since the 5d Mk2 is slow to do those tasks like I really want to. So it was time to fix this area, and I also was a user of the 40D that I sold so now that this one is back it's a great machine to have.
I shot in very low light and the system was very accurate most of the time, the best part of all this is that it was faster than what im use to.

One of the things, I notice was that the metering display that many says is not available in manual mode, this is incorrect I got mine to work in manual mode, somehow but will come back here to edit it in, just did it without notice how I did it, if i have to, the hook leaver at the back with its one direction selection is nasty, you can go into AF menu from left to right the second to last dot AF area selection method change that to main dial and you should be able to go forward and backward with a breeze.

I took a look at the ISO and to be honest I have no problem with the noise at all, since I happen to master my 5Dmk2 noise levels very well this camera should not be an issue since I shoot for shadows anyway and understand the results.

I have no negatives about this camera since I have bin using older systems for years, so i appreciate the bells and whistles that this camera has also with the dual pixels and the dual cpu's power, Im only happy to be capturing images in a much more fast fun way. 
Thanks Canon for this great machine. 


no editing only croped

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15714279597/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15874237726/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15899399052/


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Nov 29, 2014)

I can happily say that the gps flashing icon do take a way from the battery life when off, I left it on all night into the day and latter checked the battery it was still went from 100% to 86% but all the bars were full making it look like its still 100%, this battery is the same battery that i have bin using since my 5D Mk 2 that is 4 years 4 months old. I would say that its pretty good drain on a battery that is always being used. So I assume that if yours is new it could be anywhere from 98 to 96% (im making a wild guess) mine was in this mode for 12hrs. Nothing I would worry about, since should be used only when you want to tag your images.


----------



## dolina (Nov 30, 2014)

I need more face time with the camera. ;D


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 1, 2014)

here is a little word from a guy that uses the 1dx https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2ljRc-glN4


----------



## bichex (Dec 9, 2014)

Good Morning

I am new to the forum. I do not speak good English, only Spanish.

I live in Argentina where it is very difficult and expensive to purchase items Photography.

Basically I do nature photography.

I started with a sony H2, good camera, even when the shutter button would be broken.

I spent a Canon 40D, great camera indeed.

5 years ago I bought the 7D, gave me great satisfaction, but I gave intensive and can no more.

A few days ago I have the 7D mark II. After reading the manual, an initial settings and did some tests.

The camera feels great, looks very well built.

To test the AF I went to a place where there peregrine falcons. Although the rate photo is somewhat greater focus to the original 7D, when oncoming almost all the pictures came out without focus.

I have not even updated my PC so I can not process the raw files, so I've taken in raw + jpg.

I also took some pictures in high speed and highly efficient AF camera performed well, back when the hummingbirds move sideways but when oncoming, little or nothing in focus.

The photo attached is the jpg as it exits the chamber, without editing, I just downsized and gave a minimal approach in PS.

I do not do scientific tests, but the image quality seems not much higher than the 7D, even so for my needs, is more than enough. The baterçia seems to last quite a bit even with the GPS turned off.

I have friends who use 1D mark IV and Nikon D4, the 7D is far from those cameras in every way.

For limited budgets, the 7D Mark II seems a good option and is a step on the original 7D, but nothing that dazzle in my opinion.

I usually use 300 2.8 IS, so a FF body is no option for me.

Among the positives, this compatibility with batteries, cables, flashes and triggers flashes.

regards


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 9, 2014)

bichex said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am new to the forum. I do not speak good English, only Spanish.
> 
> ...



Very nice photo. There seems to be some issues with the first series of cameras where you need to Micro Focus Adjust to the lens first. I can see in this picture that the front edge of the flower seems to be in better focus but maybe it is due to your PS processing. I have also noticed some servo AF issues in my copy which I hope will be addressed in a future firmware update. I am trying to get Canon to admit to an issue but so far I think they are just working on it. It is one of the problems with owning a new camera right after the initial release. I am pretty confident that this and other issues will be addressed in the not too distant future.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 16, 2014)

Is anyone using wifi noticing some bodies have a white blinking wifi connection and other have a grey icon even when it's connected?


----------



## JoFT (Dec 16, 2014)

Having the 5DMkII quite a bit of time: It´s met my expectations. It is a great camera, a clear step further from the original 7D... And maybe 2 or 3. 

I do love that the HMI is similar to the 5DMkIII which was not the case between 7D & 5DMkII

The Autofokus is just mind blowing

The image quality is exactly what you can expect from a crop sensor. It allows you to extend your possiblities based on the lenses you have...

I published some more informations and images on 

http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2014/11/7d-mark-ii-the-beast---reloaded


----------



## daniela (Dec 16, 2014)

If I compare the results of the 7D to my brandnew 7D Mark2, I am diappointed. The body itself is great (like the 7D is). But I can not see an major improvement in the picture quality. I can see highlighted (looks "artificial") edges, a lot of noise and mushy colours. On the positive side, the AF is superb and working well on fast objects.
Another point to critisize is the movie mode. The movies are a lot worser, than the 7Ds´. I will decide it after the weekend, if I send it back.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> If I compare the results of the 7D to my brandnew 7D Mark2, I am diappointed. The body itself is great (like the 7D is). But I can not see an major improvement in the picture quality. I can see highlighted (looks "artificial") edges, a lot of noise and mushy colours. On the positive side, the AF is superb and working well on fast objects.
> Another point to critisize is the movie mode. The movies are a lot worser, than the 7Ds´. I will decide it after the weekend, if I send it back.



Not sure what you are looking at. I just photographed an indoor soccer game this weekend all at ISO 12500 and after a little PP the shots look better than the old 7d at ISO 800. I also did a video at 29fps at a concert and it was all as good as my 5d3 and I didn't have to worry about manual focus. Dual pixel AF kept the subject in focus as I moved about the stage.

The 7d2 is an amazing system once you get a good copy.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 16, 2014)

daniela said:


> If I compare the results of the 7D to my brandnew 7D Mark2, I am diappointed. The body itself is great (like the 7D is). But I can not see an major improvement in the picture quality. I can see highlighted (looks "artificial") edges, a lot of noise and mushy colours. On the positive side, the AF is superb and working well on fast objects.
> Another point to critisize is the movie mode. The movies are a lot worser, than the 7Ds´. I will decide it after the weekend, if I send it back.



Strange he used the word mushy, that's what I thought only to find out its human error. I thought my first body was no good but it seems that this camera has a steep learning curve. All in all I'm very happy with these bodies.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Dec 17, 2014)

daniela said:


> If I compare the results of the 7D to my brandnew 7D Mark2, I am diappointed. The body itself is great (like the 7D is). But I can not see an major improvement in the picture quality. I can see highlighted (looks "artificial") edges, a lot of noise and mushy colours.



You're doing something _very_ wrong with your conversion and/or PP, then.

I've been shooting my 7D Mk II for about a month now, and it's _spectacularly_ good: the image quality improvements over the 7D leap out, and (I'll post some examples tonight) at say 4000 ISO (and above), conversions from Photo Ninja are _literally_ noiseless at 100% view.


----------



## daniela (Dec 17, 2014)

AshtonNekolah said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > If I compare the results of the 7D to my brandnew 7D Mark2, I am diappointed. The body itself is great (like the 7D is). But I can not see an major improvement in the picture quality. I can see highlighted (looks "artificial") edges, a lot of noise and mushy colours. On the positive side, the AF is superb and working well on fast objects.
> ...



The "he" is a "she"  and knows how to use the basic functions of this camera.
Since yesterday I am not able to get JPEGS on the card, only RAW files can be stored.
On Friday I go to Munich again and get this problem fixed in the shop.
I know it is not intellegnt to write critics on new products in such an forum, where the critique gets bashed hard by the hardcore fans. But why to be not honest?


----------



## luckydude (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm a super crappy photographer, nowhere near 99.9% of the people here. I got the 7DII yesterday and have been putting pics up here:

http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/7DII/index.html

Also playing with the Canon 35mm f2 IS because Dustin convinced me.

These are all jpegs right off the camera.


----------



## Yoyomalu8 (Dec 18, 2014)

AshtonNekolah said:


> Is anyone using wifi noticing some bodies have a white blinking wifi connection and other have a grey icon even when it's connected?


Yes,i was noticed,i don't know why?





--------------------------------------------------
coque galaxy alpha
coque samsung galaxy alpha


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 18, 2014)

daniela said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > daniela said:
> ...



daniela, who are you accusing of lying?

It sounds to me that either you have a problem with your camera or you need to know a little bit more about how to use it (maybe, we have no idea just how good you are and we've all misunderstood things in the past). Why not post some of the pictures? There are plenty of people who would be happy to make suggestions about what the problem might be.

None of us like to think about anyone being unhappy with their camera so let's see if we can help you. Just a change from arguing might do us all some good .


----------



## jrista (Dec 18, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> I've been shooting my 7D Mk II for about a month now, and it's _spectacularly_ good: the image quality improvements over the 7D leap out, and (I'll post some examples tonight) at say 4000 ISO (and above),* conversions from Photo Ninja are ***literally*** noiseless at 100% view.*




Literally? Really?


You want to provide some visual evidence to back that up, buddy? I just love these internet anecdotes lacking any form of physical evidence whatsoever, especially when they seem to go against the laws of physics.


Can you provide a direct conversion, no additional edits, full size 100% crops no scaling at all, to demonstrate what "literally noiseless" means in your vocabulary?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 18, 2014)

jrista said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting my 7D Mk II for about a month now, and it's _spectacularly_ good: the image quality improvements over the 7D leap out, and (I'll post some examples tonight) at say 4000 ISO (and above),* conversions from Photo Ninja are ***literally*** noiseless at 100% view.*
> ...



I would have used the term virtually. I used 12500 the other day for a soccer game. That would not have been possible on the 7d. After post processing the images were about as good as the 7d at 800. The noise cleans up much better than the old model.

Yep there was noise...yep there was loss of some detail. But it was a soccer game and I was able to shoot at 1/1000 second and faster. Next time I will target M42... A real test.


----------



## jrista (Dec 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Keith_Reeder said:
> ...




Aye, I'd have used 'virtually' as well. To be literally noiseless would mean the image was devoid of noise, which is physically not possible. You can never have zero noise...you CAN reduce noise to the point where it may not necessarily be visible at a cursory glance, you can reduce noise to the point where you have to zoom in and scrutinize to see any. If you REALLY put some effort into it (i.e. stack 1000 frames of a still subject) you might even be able to reduce noise to the point where you cannot see it with the naked eye...however the image is still going to have noise. You can't eliminate it...only reduce it. ;P



East Wind Photography said:


> Yep there was noise...yep there was loss of some detail. But it was a soccer game and I was able to shoot at 1/1000 second and faster. Next time I will target M42... A real test.




M42 is a great dynamic range test...that thing is such a beast when it comes to DR...from the brightest spots in the Trap to the dimmest outer regions it's gotta be pushing 18-19 stops or so. 


I would say a better test is something with lower surface brightness. Maybe California Nebula. THAT would be a real test of the 7D II. Elephant Trunk would be another good one. There are actually probably a bunch of dim targets in Cepheus that would make a good test of the 7D II (like Iris).


I've been poking around with the math, and I am not really sure that the 7D II's low dark current is really going to be a benefit this time of year (at least, not in the northern hemisphere). The cold at night keeps the sensor cool enough that read noise dominates, and there is only a small difference in read noise with say the 7D. For any given exposure, you have about 0.6e- less read noise with the 7D II, however that only amounts to a few ADU at higher ISO. Say ISO 1600, 2.4e- 7D II vs. 3.0e- 7D. 


The dark current levels of either camera at 30-40°F is low enough that you barely accumulate that much dark current noise for the kind of exposures you'll use at ISO 1600 anyway. Your going to be exposing the background sky to about 1/3rd of the histogram most of the time, 1/4 at the very lowest (but to 1/3rd is recommended for best results). At either of those levels, you are going to so totally swamp the read noise and the dark current noise on either the 7D or 7D II is going to produce the same results during cooler temperatures (winter, early spring, late fall), as were then talking about a several hundred ADU signal level. That's going to swamp read noise and dark current noise, and any amount of banding as well.


----------

